# Ghost Stories/Scary Tales



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Its that time of year again and with some of the story tellers we have on this site I am sure we can get some good stuff on this thread. So lets hear your real life, make believe, or best yarn you can weave. I know its always fun sitting around the campfire at a deer lease or fishing trip on the river telling stories. Gotta love this time of year!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

One morning as soon as I got to work I found a message on my answering machine. My wife called and asked if I had opened her car doors, she said that she heard the car alarm going off, opened the garage door and found every door on the car opened, the trunk popped and the glove compartment and console opened. I told her that it had to be our son. She said it could not have been, because he was only 4!!

Then about a week later about 5 or so in the morning I awoke with a strange feeling. I looked up at the foot of the bed and saw a figure that somewhat looked like my son. He was just standing there staring at me and my wife. I yelled out "Get out of here!" as I was getting out of the bed.
I must have blinked or something because he was gone. As I passed the edge of the bed I felt a cold sensation at my feet. I quickly turned on the bathroom light and again... nothing was there. When I got into the bathroom everything that could be opened was.
All the doors, shower curtain, bottles, everything!! I just knew for a fact that we had a spirit living with us!!

After my story the wife was ready to move!! And I wasn't far behind her!!

This was several years ago when we had first moved into the house, we were starting to think that her granfather, who was always a trickster had decided to move from Bacliff with us to Texas City!! We haven't had any occurances lately.. 

Sure was freaky for a while.

BTW, we thought it was her grandfathers spirit because before we moved from Bacliff my son would wake up in the middle of the night and just be giggling and talking to someone. I'd go in there and he would stop, laydown and go back to sleep..... With out me saying anything!!!


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

**** That Gave Me The Chills


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well thanks TinyRoger!! I WAS about to go on off to bed but after reading that I think I better stay up for a little while longer. I read that and got all askeert! REALLY!!

It is my fondest hope that NOTHING like that ever happens to me......


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

The Ranch I work on is full of ghost stories. 
Story 1
Best two I know of is a cowboy back in the late 1800's that was a double agent for the Ranch that spied on rustlers and kept the ranch informed of they're doings. Well story gets fuzzy here somehow his secret was revealed and the rustlers shot him. Ranch cowboys found his body and buried him on the spot.

Flash forward to today. The oak thicket he was killed in is known for werid noises and cold spots, it's near some working pens and a windmill. Some buddies were moving horses to a new area to work cows and got a flat tire on the trailer at the pens. One of them started jacking up the trailer while the other went to the truck to get the lug wrench. Cowboy jacking up the trailer thought his partner walked up to him with the wrench looked up and see's a outline of man wearing a cowboy hat and a knee lenght coat just vanish before his eyes, Cowboy two sees this also and both start practicing for jobs on NASCAR pit crews on changing tires! While they're working on the tire they look over at the concrete trough by the windmill and see the shadow watching them, and every once in a while bring it's hand to where it's mouth should be and look like it was smoking a cigarette, even blowing smoke! To this day neither will go by that windmill after dark, Hell I hate to drive by it on spotlite counts. Some call BS but a few years later the hunting lease in the pasture where the cowboy was killed came across an old camp with a couple of rifles and running irons (brands used to make quick brands used by rustlers) not far from that set of pens!

Story 2
Back then on this ranch families of the cowboys lived in different parts of the ranch overseeing cattle. How she died is up for debate but a daugther/wife of one of the cowboys died and was buried near where a fenceline runs today. My boss was going to check on some leasees and see how they were doing and came up to a gate on the fence not far from where she was supposedly buried. he was heading in a SE direction and went thru the gate. Now, the way to gate opens the wind was coming out of the SE, and should of kept the gate open, we're talking normal South Texas wind in August of 15-20 mph gusts. As he got out of his truck to go close the gate, *WITH THE WIND AT HIS BACK *gate swung towards him and closed. He stopped for a second, said thank you every much and got the hell out of there!!!

I got others but it's late and someone else needs to add some before I do anymore. Nite!!


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

My stories arent from hunting camp, but from work. I work for the FD and we see a lot of weird crazy twisted stuff sometimes, and deal with a lot of deathes and whatnot. but here are a couple of stories and tales that ive seen and heard.

I got moved to a new station about a year ago, and there where three of us at this station. i usually go to bed a little later then the other. Well the other two guys went to bed around 10:00 and i finally made my way back to the dorms around 12:00ish. my bed is under the t.v. i crawled in bed and just about that time when your asleep but not really i still knew what was going on, the t.v. turned on and lite the room in a blueish glow which first off is weird because the t.v. remotes where on my nightstand and second no one turns the dish off so it wouldve gone to a channel if someone was messing withme. well i thought it was the guys messing with me so i turned on the nightlight and sure enough they were both sawing logs. and the medics where out of the house. so i got up and got me a drink of water walked around for a little bit and tryed to sleep again. well bout 3 hours later i get woken up because it felt like something was touching my legs. when i came to the head of my bed was about 6-8 inches off the ground and dropped, it was loud enough to wake one of the other guys. i checked under my bed and nothing there. every now and then late at night when i get up to go to the restroom or get a drink i get that real cold feeling run down my spine that someone is watching you too..........
one of the Captains that works with me swears up and down that he saw a guy that they ran a cpr call on and didnt make it at another station. 
another guy that i work with lives in the house he grew up in and his family haunts it. you can smell sulfur from lit matches then the smell of cigerettes, but he doesnt smoke, hats fly off the wall, pictures move etc..... lots of others, but im at work and going to try to sleep in a little bit and dont want to be up all night scared out of my mind. so maybe ill tell some more later. sleep good : )


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

*Todville Mansion?*

Todville Mansion?

Anyone have some old ghost stories about the Todville Mansion in Seabrook?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Big_poppabear said:


> Todville Mansion?
> 
> Anyone have some old ghost stories about the Todville Mansion in Seabrook?


We went there a long time ago...didn't see or hear anything. Always talked about it while fishing and looking at it.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

awsome posts all, Keep them good stories coming Tiny, Russ, and Trent sounds like some interesting stuff yall are around.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Good Site*

Here's a site I frequent. Has tons of stories and pics. Some pretty spooky stuff.

http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/index.html


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

I went to Clear Creek my senior year and that was one of the things to do is to sneak in and snoop around. Me and about 6 others climbed the fence and snuck in the front bars. We can see some flashes of flash lights down where the pools were. We all sneak down and find 3 junior high kids and we scare the **** out of em and get them seperated. This one kid is now with us in the garage or storage area (lawn equipment, pant, you name it) and it is a concrete hall way that goes all the way under the house. We only have two flashlights, ours and the kid's. We make it all the way and it turns out to be a dead end. Both flashlights quit and we cant see our hands infront of our faces. We freak and start running over each other to get out. Its a wonder we didn't kill each other. Come to the stairs going up and look around - no kid. Cops are now outside on a loud speaker saying my name because they ran the plates on my car. We told the cops about the kid and he said he would find his way out and not to worry. I felt bad when we left, just leaving that kid in there all by himself.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Shadlowlands is good, search for Texas paranormal societies and they usally got some good stuff too.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone been to Bailey's Prairie?

A total of 7 people went in my friends Town car. We were having fun listening to music and getting all excited about going. We stopped at the rest stop there and look around and didn't anything strange or weird. So, then we go into the neighborhood to where Bailey is suppose to be buried. I have my video camera and it is a SONY with nightvision. I am sitting in the front passenger seat talking to my friends in the back and I am looking out the windshield. I look to the right out the window and my video camera starts to mess up. It got all this static and it shouldn't have done that because it was a brand new tape. So I look forward and it is clear again. I look back to the right and it goes back to having a lot of static. There had to been something there because as to what the experts say paranormal beings tend to mess up electronics. It was a little scary. Nothing else happened that night. But if i can find the tape and put it on the computer I will post it.


----------



## JohnnySea (Dec 11, 2006)

Back in highschool, most times with beer involved, we would go to this old hospitol building close to downtown near the intersection of washington and houston. I think the name of the street the old hospitol was on was DART...Houston and dart or washington and dart.

Anyways, we went there about ten times and the whole scene was just, well spooky. We would go with quite a crew, sometimes ten deep of guys and girls. It was really creepy going down into the basement, or up into the mrgue area and seeing old equipment, old paperwork files, tools etc.

The only creepy thing I personally witnessed was down in the basement. Me and a buddy nathan were down in the basement with about four others in somewhat of a main room. Well nathan and I set off down the hallway without the group to try and set up an ambush type deal whenever the next peson walked in or down the hallway.

I'd say we were about 30' feet down the hall from the group that was in a bigger 20'X20 room. So we are standing there in the dark lookiing directly at one another when Nathan's face went blank, looks at me and said do you hear that? I said no and about the time i decided to turn around he let out a young school girl yell and I turned around to a door about ten feet away shutting rather hard behind my back. Turned back around and nathan was running back towards the other room where everyone else was standing around.

We get back to the room and about five seconds go by while I am trying to get an answer outta nathan when someone in the group says it was prolly just the wind. Nathan swears he saw something run across the hallway as the door was shutting. 
It was a span of about maybe ten seconds and a gust, a good gust about 15 mph comes from the opposite direction the door closed from. The look on his face and my face was crazy and decided that was enough, we are out.

We walked back out the building and left abruptly. Whatever happened was weird. Science could prolly prove wind the wind swirling and all it coulda been the wind but it was a relatively calm night.

Not sure if the place is still there or not but its a pretty cool place to check out if you like fooling with the paranormal type stuff. Almost every time we were there other people around our age were there checking the place out too. It used to be a hospitol, I know that for sure, so there are plenty of chances some lost soul hangs around in there. However, there are many bums and vagrants in the area so a baseball bat or other blunt metal object is prob a good tool to carry.

Anyone else know of this place??? Its on Dart ST off of houston ave.
The Avenue grill is close by, good home cookin for lunch.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

went parking with my girlfriend and when we got home there was a hook arm hanging on the car door handle


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> went parking with my girlfriend and when we got home there was a hook arm hanging on the car door handle


LOL!!!
nice


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Before my wife and I were married, I went to visit her at her family's ranch outside of New Braunfels. The ranch house was built in the mid 1850's, and they had added on to the original 2 room, dog run style house. The guest room was in the original part of the house. Anyway, I was asleep, and in the middle of the night, I keep hearing kittens crying and felt them crawling all over the bed. I would turn the light on and see nothing. The next morning, my wife told me that when she was young, she brought in a litter of kittens from outside because it was winter and cold. All the kittens died under that bed. Needless to say, I never slept there again.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow!!! That is freaky!


CoastalOutfitters said:


> went parking with my girlfriend and when we got home there was a hook arm hanging on the car door handle


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

anyone remember the Blue Light Cemetary off Hwy 6? In high school, we would sneak out to the cemetary where it was rumored a ghost used to patrol it and held a blue lantern and ax. Man, it was always spooky walking through the brush up to the headstones. People always swore they saw something, but it was probably just the liquor playing mind games


----------



## Ally Gator (Apr 14, 2006)

About 10 years ago my husband's grandmother died. The day she died her TV quit working. She was very attached to that TV. After she died my brother-in-law wanted the TV. He was going to take it in and get it fixed. Until he had the money, he put it in our garage. That's when the fun started at our house.

We lived in Colorado, and had a downstairs. We only went downstairs to do the laundry. The lights downstairs would go on by themselves. The lid on the washing machine would lift and stop the washer from working in mid cycle. This happened a lot over the next 10 years.

We would get the sensation of someone setting at the edge of the bed. You could feel the bed go down, but there was no one there. This would happen at least once a week.

On my days off, I would stay in bed while my daughter who was in her senior year at high school would get up and leave for school. One day she wanted to know why I was standing at her bedroom window watching her leave for school that morning. I wasn't at the window. I was sound asleep.

My brother-in-law didn't believe us when we told him what was going on. So as we were telling him, an open door that he was sitting by slowly closed by itself. He became a believer. Needless to say the TV in the garage didn't stay, we got rid of it after 2 weeks hoping that our visitor would go away.

Needless to say, she stayed with us in our house for the next 10 years until we moved a few years ago. I was never afraid. I did experience cold spots, and the hairs on my arms and back of my neck would stand up when I felt her around.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Good story! I don't think I would like to feel as if someone was sitting on the edge of my bed


Ally Gator said:


> About 10 years ago my husband's grandmother died. The day she died her TV quit working. She was very attached to that TV. After she died my brother-in-law wanted the TV. He was going to take it in and get it fixed. Until he had the money, he put it in our garage. That's when the fun started at our house.
> 
> We lived in Colorado, and had a downstairs. We only went downstairs to do the laundry. The lights downstairs would go on by themselves. The lid on the washing machine would lift and stop the washer from working in mid cycle. This happened a lot over the next 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

backlashlady said:


> I went to Clear Creek my senior year and that was one of the things to do is to sneak in and snoop around. Me and about 6 others climbed the fence and snuck in the front bars. We can see some flashes of flash lights down where the pools were. We all sneak down and find 3 junior high kids and we scare the **** out of em and get them seperated. This one kid is now with us in the garage or storage area (lawn equipment, pant, you name it) and it is a concrete hall way that goes all the way under the house. We only have two flashlights, ours and the kid's. We make it all the way and it turns out to be a dead end. Both flashlights quit and we cant see our hands infront of our faces. We freak and start running over each other to get out. Its a wonder we didn't kill each other. Come to the stairs going up and look around - no kid. Cops are now outside on a loud speaker saying my name because they ran the plates on my car. We told the cops about the kid and he said he would find his way out and not to worry. I felt bad when we left, just leaving that kid in there all by himself.


Went to Creek too, we used to go to the mansion just for kicks. I do remember seeing some graffiti and burnt furniture in the garage.

I remember the reflecting pond looked like a black lagoon. Crazy story about how the owner died.

Great stories guys, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

For a little comic relief (so you can sleep tonight) - years ago we did a "house of horrors" for my younger brothers class. My dad borrowed a casket and we put a dummy with a horrible mask in it to scare the kids. After it was over my mom asked me to put the dummy in the attic and being the jokester I was I pulled the attic stairs down, laid the dummy on the stairs and closed them. Several weeks later my mom needed something from the attic and pulled the stairs down causing the dummy to dive right on top of her. You could hear her scream several blocks away.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Big_poppabear said:


> Went to Creek too, we used to go to the mansion just for kicks. I do remember seeing some graffiti and burnt furniture in the garage.
> 
> I remember the reflecting pond looked like a black lagoon. Crazy story about how the owner died.
> 
> Great stories guys, keep 'em coming.


What happened? I think I used to drive by that house


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Jeff Davis Hospital?*

JohnnySea,

Was it the old Jeff Davis hospital? That place was on a "ghost tour" that my wife an I did on a whim a couple of years ago. The old hospital was built on the site of one of the cities first cemetaries. It is believed that the bodies of 3000 civil war dead, city founders, slaves, and victims of the early Typhoid epidemics we not disinterred prior to the building of the hospital. They have found bones as recently as 1986 during some trenching that was being done on the site.They have renovated the old hospital into high-end Artist Lofts. I remember the crematorium in the back being pretty creepy. The building is now occupied by latte swilling yuppies. That's even creepier ( : > )


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Way back when, me and my girlfriend had crossed a cattle guard into a pasture and cominced to fog the windows when we here and feel something bumping and scratching the front of the truck. Then we hear it walking around, it was pitch black outside. Being the brave young fellow that I was, thinking about the bloody arm in the door handle story, I rolled the window down and came face to face with a.........MULE. It was funny at the time.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Flying monkeys.

If you see any in Texas let me know so I can move.

Dang flying monkeys.

TH


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

*Mason Dwarf Girl*

We used to hunt out of Mason. The camp was an old farm house built late 1800's. The story was that the original family had a crazy dwarf girl that haunted the house. They kept her locked in an upstairs room. The house was two story with more of a ladder than stairs to go upstairs. At the top of the stairs was a very short door that went into an enclosed porch with about a four foot ceiling. A normal sized person had to duck walk to go in that room. I saw several incidents where the TV (old timey with no remote) came on by itself and once a VCR camera sitting on the table turned on and started auto focusing. The guy that ran the lease was an old Vietnam Special Forces. He admitted to sleeping with a pistol when he was there alone. Can't kill a ghost but he slept better. Also at the top of the stairs was a bedroom to the left & one to the right. I always slept to the right & a buddy slept on the left. One night, I got in bed first and he came up, shut off the light, crawled in his bunk & let out a scream. A red wasp was in his sleeping bag. I just new the little dwarf girl was in bed with him. Took a while to go to sleep that night.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

When I was young my mother and father moved around alot not an army brat they just moved alot. We moved to a small I mean really small town in West Virginia. About 40 miles outside of Logan. This was a really different place if you have never been there. I was 9 and I could tell things where backwards. Alot of the old superstitions still exist there. We would play out at night and my friends grandmother would always tell us not to play out after dark cause good folks were to be inside at dark. We would play out and right before dark all the kids would run home. I remember clearly one night we were late getting home and we heard what sounded like trees falling like a splintering cracking sound. Didnt think anything of it being in the mountains rock slides happen now and then and it takes trees with it sometimes. Next week or so my friend and I are sitting on the creek bank like any good kid would fishing. We could hear a duck, no big deal right? Well this duck swam down the creek and was wierd I mean real wierd it was bright blue in color with a hooked beak that was yellow. This freaked me out cause all we could do was stair at this duck. After it got down the creek aways past a bend where we couldnt see it my buddy looks at me ghost white I said whats wrong, all he could do was point across the creek I looked and saw what would be about 6-7ft tall shadow I thought it was a black bear till it turned toward me it eyes where glowing orange, I grabbed my friends arm and was basically pulling him through the woods back to my house. I never went back to that spot to fish again. Alot of odd things happened at that place. We slaughtered a hog at home mom and dad did the processing of all animals, well this particular pig was big ( not going to guess a weight cause I wouldnt know) after we got it cleaned dad and I took the head back in the holler( mountain term for valley) so we could come back and try on shoot us some ***** later. Well we give it a couple days and dad says lets go see if them ***** found that head. We get back to where we left the head and everything seems just like we left it accept for the head. I dont know if you much about connective tissues and all but the pigs head had the jaw seperated for the head. Wasnt a big deal to me but dad thought this was very odd. Bears didnt make it to area at all and there were no claw marks just looked like it was ripped off. We didnt finish hunting that night but came home and dad made me stay in my room while they put the horses into the barn and he sat up all night watching for something.

I like all the stories posted so far and will post more as others post.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

When I was around 18 yrs old I was at my grandmother's house in NE Mississippi. She told me that she talked to my grandfather (who died when I was 9) almost every night. (yea..right!!) Well, one night I heard a man downstairs talking with my grandmother!! I couldn't make out what they were saying, but could clearly tell it was a man and woman speaking. I went to my parents room, "Dad? Dad!" My mom answered, "what is it..your father's asleep!".. "nevermind mom!"...I went back to bed. And sure enough the next morning my grandmother said she had spoken to my grandfather!! But, I already knew that!! It was strange!!


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

After all these years of worry free fishing around the San Bernard, I get told about some strange stuff thats happened just before you get to the ramp. A buddy tells me that some friends of his family saw a ghost girl sitting in the back seat as they drove away from the ramp. Kicker is - they don't have a daughter! I laugh it off, right. A month or so latter, out of the blue, my daughter tells me a similar story. I never told her any of that since we rent the old hotel from time to time. She say's "dad, you know my friend lives down there, right. Well, it's like, one night the family gets in the suburban and is leaving their house. My friend is sitting in the back seat by herself. She looks over to the side of the back seat and a girl is sitting next to her". Well the red flag went up in the memory department. I think to myself, dang I don't need to know these things since I fish the area SOLO most of the time, plus I don't leave the evening trip til a few hours after dark. All these years of fishing and all I had to worry about was the legend of the fiddler. LOL Anyhow, I told my daughter what I had heard. We just looked at each other! Ooooooohweeeeeeee was all we could say. I asked Hannah, what would Scooby do? She says "investigate it". I talked to a few folks and was shocked at what I was hearing. Apparently a fella was culling shrimp at the old seafood dock and his daughter was on the front of the boat. Long story short she drowned! My daughters friend in the suburban lived right next to the seafood dock. Spooky! We have all fished that same dock - AT NIGHT. Not cool and never again. Thats not all either. Seems this ghost appears in the curve by the fire station. Across the highway from the firestation is the old seafood dock. A short time after the girl drowned, her father died in the same curve. I think he ran off the road and wrecked. I told my daughter about the findings. Not enough scooby snacks in the world to make us go around that dock!!!!!!! Yep we are bonified, grade A chickens! Baaak, Baaaak. Yep, we turn on every light in the truck and never look in the rear view mirror til we are miles away. One day we launched a couple of boats and did a afternoon trip. It was dark and we all hit the ICW and cruised back to the ramp to load the boats. I had already told the other family about the ghost story. Their son was in my boat and I told him the story. He get all quite. We get loaded and start out on the highway. I turned on all the lights inside the truck. He looks at me and says "Jimbo, why did you have to tell me that"? I said " cause someone had to tell me the same thing" Buwaaaahaha! Birds of a feather flock together - One big bunch of chickens. LOL I had to remind him of the time both of our families went to a old plantation house on one of those deer lease type roads. Had to make up some off the wall ghost story to get everyones nerves worked up. We all get out of the truck except my buddies son. His dad said get out boy, dont let the girls show you up. He said "Uh, UH". Long story short - somebody hollers and we all went crazy! Me included! I grab the door handle of the truck and it's locked. That rascal locked the doors. I was beating on the window - let me in, I thought you was my friend. He was just shaking his head - Nope. I thought his sister and my daughter was gonna put a whoopin on him when they finally got in. 2funny.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I've heard that a ghost girl has been spotted a time or two near the Dickenson Bayou Bridge on 146. Walking along the side of the road late at night. When you turnaround to see if she needs help...she isn't there.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

I lived on the river with those folks... Daddy had a net shop down there and Ricky was one of Daddy's best friends. That poor lil thing didn't even have water in her lungs... she was a good swimmer... and all them kids grew up on those docks and around those boats... but she fell in the water and the boat moved over her and she couldn't get out. Held her breath till she passed. Breaks my heart even today!

Her little Momma and Daddy {Ricky and Trisha Allen} were the sweetest people... they were sick with grief... everybody loved them! Wasn't too long after that her little Daddy had a wreck and died. Very tragic! Not sure where her Mom is now... but she's a sugar punkin!

Good folks lived on that river! Ms Jackie Turner at the Pit Stop took care of all of us kids!! You'd never go hungry with Ms Jackie around! Always reminded me of the old Proud Mary song... "you don't have to worry if you have no money cuz people on the river are happy to give!" Everybody sing!!


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm sitting in a thoroughly haunted building right now. We've got a helpful spirit on the third floor who opens doors and calls the elevator for you, a patroller on the second floor that walks around the mezzanine at closing time while jingling keys, and at least one on the first floor that throws books, paints in the fog on the windows, likes to mess with the automatic doors, and complains out loud when we close early.
Who says libraries are boring!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

baylvr said:


> I lived on the river with those folks... Daddy had a net shop down there and Ricky was one of Daddy's best friends. That poor lil thing didn't even have water in her lungs... she was a good swimmer... and all them kids grew up on those docks and around those boats... but she fell in the water and the boat moved over her and she couldn't get out. Held her breath till she passed. Breaks my heart even today!
> 
> Her little Momma and Daddy {Ricky and Trisha Allen} were the sweetest people... they were sick with grief... everybody loved them! Wasn't too long after that her little Daddy had a wreck and died. Very tragic! Not sure where her Mom is now... but she's a sugar punkin!
> 
> Good folks lived on that river! Ms Jackie Turner at the Pit Stop took care of all of us kids!! You'd never go hungry with Ms Jackie around! Always reminded me of the old Proud Mary song... "you don't have to worry if you have no money cuz people on the river are happy to give!" Everybody sing!!


Is this at Rivers End?


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

my wife lost a child during the 5th month. this was before we met. she would then and now tell me stories of seeing her son in the car, house where ever. we were going to bed one night, my wife is one of the lucky ones that falls asleep as her head hits the pillow. not me. I was laying there eyes closed, and heard her moaning, I looked over and a smokey blue hand about her sons size when she lost him was stroking the top of her head. I blinked and it was gone. that was 4 years ago, today kids musical toys will go off by themselfs, we lose stuff and then find it in plain sight. and to this day I ALWAYS face the other direction when we sleep.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

This one isn't spooky, just strange.

My cousin recently spoke to a childhood friend he hadn't seen in about 20 years. Seems he had just inherited several hundred (maybe several thousand) acres near Mason or Brady. 

He asked his friend how he had happened to inherit it. The guy's mom had died and left it to him. When his friend told him how his mom died, my cousin cracked up laughing because it sounded too crazy to be true. It took a while to convince him it wasn't a joke.

Turns out the old lady was wealthy, but stingy. She had lots of cattle and enough money, but she'd still shoot deer out of season to eat. She'd make a bundle of the skin wrapped around the bones and scraps, tie it off with a piece of rope, and throw it off a bridge on her way to town. Well, this last time, she got tangled in the rope and went over the rail with the package.

These are the details as I remember them, if any of you have better info, feel free to correct me.

Lance.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

There is a spot on PINS in the lower 40's where they call your name from the dunes and break invisible bottles. They are seriously unhappy spirits.

jc


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

jc said:


> There is a spot on PINS in the lower 40's where they call your name from the dunes and break invisible bottles. They are seriously unhappy spirits.
> 
> jc


Sounds Like it! Must be a honey hole they want to protect!


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

*Toddville Mansion*



JavelinaRuss said:


> What happened? I think I used to drive by that house


*Seabrook* - Toddville Road - the former Toddville Mansion, which has recently been torn down, the property turned into apartments or condos. Reports of a strange creature roaming the grounds, noises, feelings of being watched, shadowy figures.

Apparently the owner was a rich eccentric millionaire that would roam the streets of Montrose and Richmond and pick up runaways from Club #'s during the mid to late 80's.

He would keep these runaways locked up in his house and tourture and kill them.

Well a few of these runaways were able to get away and killed the owner and ran off. They eventually got captured and served or are currently serving there time in prison. The house was left alone for a long time and over a period of time people would claim to see creepy creatures, sounds, shadows, devil worshippers in and around the mansion.

Like i said this is what I heard and I think i even read a little about it on the internet. But I do remember going to the mansion during October 
(Mid 90's) to scare my girlfriend and her friends. The place was creepy and there were plenty of strange sounds going on but I personally did not feel like we were being watched. There was some graffiti in the garage and old burnt up furniture/barrels that were used buy the "devil worshippers"

We use to take the girls up there for a quick scare and then just leave.
We were young and dumb.

The following year we went back and the mansion but it was enclosed with a metal fence with a few roaming doberman's and rotweilers on the property. Needless to say we did not venture on to the property.

On a different note, does anyone have any stories about the GOATMAN?

Or the bird with a ladies face on it?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Big_poppabear said:


> On a different note, does anyone have any stories about the GOATMAN?


I've heard a few different stories about the Goatman. Personally I think they are BS, but who knows.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

JavelinaRuss said:


> Sounds Like it! Must be a honey hole they want to protect!


Hilarious and possibly the best explanation! All along I had been assuming it was some shipwreck survivors that met a nasty end at the hands of Karankawans

jc


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow...thats GOOD BULL guys! Definitely keep the stories coming 
cm3


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*floodway*

down in the valley there is hwy 77 that runs allthe way to brownsville well it crosses the floodway which has a long bridge over it. I don't know how this lady died but many a truck driver that have never met each other, has told the same story. When they start crossing the bridge they get a erie feelin & look over & there is this good looking lady sitting there dressed in a white dress & when they get to the other side she is gone. She is know as the lady in white

Wes


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Speaking of Highways thanks for jogging my brain. Where 281 and 141 west of Kingsville cross is the site of a woman wrongly hunged when this was all still spainish ranchos. The woman was accused of being unfaithful by her husband when he came home and found her pregant (story is it was his child though). He insturcted his to most loyal Vaqueros to ride one days ride north in the morning(Where 141 and 281 meet) and hang her and then bury the body and come back. 

The Next morning they rode north with her in a buggy her dressed in black and proclaiming her innocence and the husband rode south, apparently so he couldn't change his mind. What they didn't know was he rode for a day and while his pretty wife was being hung he committed suicide. 

They say to this day if you go by there at night you will see her on the side of the road dressed in black. My Great-uncle back in the sixities was down in this area working in the oil fields and saw her one night. Thinking a woman had car trouble he swung around in time to see her disappear before his eyes.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

google.... lechusa, that is your owl/bird with the woman's face...


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Yea isn't that story about girls who don't obey parents and are very vain and were turned into barn owls? That Lechusa is a new one to me


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got a pretty good one... It was in that ShadowLands website someone else posted too.

From ShadowLoands...
Brewster - Alpine - Sul Ross State University - The story is of a young woman who killed herself in the Fletcher resident hall. To this day a girl can be seen walking around late at night in a skimpy nightgown. Also, things end up missing even if the doors had been locked all day. People report seeing strange apparitions at the foot of the bed. Whenever there is a mention of the "Fletcher Ghost", a door slams, there is a loud bang, someone screams, or some other jolting noise. This is first and second hand experience when my best friend lived in that dorm.

My experience...
My buddy (who just happened to live at the house accross the street from the todville mansion on toddville @ meyer, but that's not part of the story) and I went out to Sul Ross to play football. We stayed in the Fletcher Dorms the first semester and our suitemate was a tough cowboy. We hadn't ever even heard of the story. 

So one evening, we were eating dinner, when my friend says to another friend "Man I was so ****** when he woke me up last night". I was confused. Apparently, the cowboy had busted into our room late that night, woke my friend up and was white as a sheet. He was going crazy, saying he was leaving and wanted to pack his stuff up because he saw a ghost. So he made my buddy go in there while packed a couple pairs of clothes, and ran out. He left everything else including his computer, tv, stereo, etc. Swore he was never coming back and we could do whatever we wanted with his stuff.

That's when he ran into our other friend. He told him the story, then went to the gas station to get some food together. There were a couple of cops in there, so they all started talking and relayed the story to the cops. The cops were not suprised at all, and asked if he was in a certain room number. Yup, same room. They then told a similar story to what is on that ShadowLands website.

So I was just listening, when chills ran down my spine. I said, you sure nobody else was in that room? "Nope, and the door is locked." Hmmm. Who was that female voice that walked in on me in the bathroom from his room that morning? I was in the shower, when his door opened, and I heard some girl just say something like "oh, sorry" and then shut the door.

We saw the cowboy a few times throughout the rest of the semester, and he kept his vow not to return to the room. He also said there was no girl in there, and this front door was locked. I had never believed in ghosts or that sort of stuff until then. I guess I'm glad he didn't wake me up instead of my buddy. Perhaps it had something to do with him being a 6'3 300lb lineman, and me being a placekicker, lol. This kid also decided it would be a good idea to get drunk and go out into the field towards the Marfa lights, and shoot them with a shotgun.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't really believe in ghosts as such, but I do believe that some of what you do outlives you. For example, my grandmother poisoned pretty much all of her in-laws and got away with it. (She stood to inherit a big chunk of downtown L.A. and most of an oil company.) 
My problem with her (beside avoiding her cooking) was that whenever you talked to her on the phone you could hear voices in the background, saying her name. Also, if the radio or TV were on, the same thing happened.
Even worse, she blew all of her money, and we wound up taking care of her for the last ten years of her life.
Not a happy house!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

An oldie but a goodie of a thread, had to TTT it for October and Halloween


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Time for some necromancy.

Hey, Halloween's coming soon!


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Back in August of '02 my friends Ralph and Marie (Medicine Man & Gitch) along with my then girlfriend, (now wife) Melissa attended my sister's wedding in San Antonio. We drove down on our Harleys from Killeen and thought it would be a good idea to spend the weekend down there.

After the wedding Ralph and Gitch wanted to go sight seeing and I suggested the San Antonio Missions. It starts with the Alamo and ends at Mission Espada. Throughout the evening, Ralph and Gitch (who are actually mediums) start to get that "funny" sensational feeling that I laughed off.

Long story short, we approached the Acqueducts which is just South of Stinson Air Field and at the bend of Espada Rd. It was closed off at dusk so we could not go in. The last place was Mission Espada. On the way down that winding road, I distinctly remember almost having to lay down my Harley. Melissa was kinda new to riding and she would "shift" around in the back from time to time that would make steering nearly impossible at times.

We arrived at Mission Espada and when it came time to leave, Ralph was spooked and started to say that we couldn't go back the way we came because there was a man with a "demon face." I protested in not seeing this and Ralph and Marie said the man with the demon face leapt out and tried to "push" Melissa and I off of our Harley. This got my attention because I remembered almost laying my bike down moments before. After arguing for several moments, we headed "back" the way we came so I could be a believer in their little "funny, sensational" feelings they had all night.

We come to the spot off of Espada Rd. and I can distinctly see three long-haired, mean looking guys with no shirts. They were standing around a campfire that lit up their faces and their eyes were "black." In front of them about 20 or so feet away was this very, very large white dog laying on the ground looking right at me.

We follow Ralph and Gitch to Stinson Air Field because they literally said, "[email protected]#K THIS" and left me staring at these men standing around the fire. I told them I did not see any men with a demon face just some Mexican dudes having a bar-b-q. Ralph, Gitch and Melissa all did not see "anyone" whatsoever standing around a fire. I told them I only saw a dog with Ralph and Marie yelling, "That's the demon!"

B.S. I went back to get a second look (I am by far the scared, timid type) and I pulled back up to the spot. I pointed out the men around the firewho were still there with their arms folded across their chests and looking mean all staring at, "ME." (Everyone commented later about their eyes being black with all their heads towards me). Everyone else saw the men around the fire this time but Melissa could not see the big, white dog.

We made a third (yes a THIRD...we had to get home didnt' we?) pass and this time Melissa saw the big white dog. It was laying on the ground behind a rusted, old Cheverolet pickup laying in a tall, neglected yard. Just about that time, one of the men standing around the fire "pointed" at me and this dog "stood up." This thing "grew" (I don't smoke dope or do acid) over 20 - 30 feet tall and was on its two legs.

Ralph and Marie were pulling at my shirt and I pulled away. I could hear Melissa over the roar of my pipes saying something like, "Look how tall that thing is babe." I could clearly make out the distinct features of a man to include feet, knee caps, crotch and waist, belly button and his chest, shoulders and arms. The face was covered with this dog face and it started to "dance" side to side very rapidly. I looked back at those men standing around the fire and that one in the center was "still" pointing at me. Then, they all made some gestures towards me that Ralph and Gitch still cannot explain to this very day.

We left and after being overseas several more times up until my discharge date in the military, I have had some close calls...closer than ususal. Through all my years in some binds, I still wonder how in the hell I am alive. I still keep in touch with Ralph and he made a comment about this incident having to do with some near possession type or meeting my guardian angel. (heck if I know). Even Ralph and Marie were baffled about the specific appearance of Indians that only I was able to see first and how they pointed at me. I asked about this dog trying to push Melissa and I off the bike. This is where the possession part came into play, but my head hasn't spinned around or given me the ability to launch vomit across the room..lol! Gitch explained it somehow showed that my wife's love and I for eachother is "stronger" than usual and could not be disrupted. I get two versions, but I have one, very memorable experience I am sharing with you.

After doing some research, I found out (with of course being Mexican descent) I am of Tonkawa and Yaqui Indian descent through my still very much alive grandmother and grandfather (who is now dead). Tonkawa Indians used to dress up in the hide of a wolf and do these "spiritual dances" where they would "rise" up from the ground and act like wolves and dance. They would do this for some type of protection and acceptance into their group. (If anyone can tell me more...PLEASE DO SO!) Well anyhoo, this encounter still intrigues me to this very day almost 8 years later, but doesn't give me the creeps at all. In fact, it kept me more "in touch" with my descent and ancestory. If you want to know where it's at, ask...I'll explain and I do have more stories...lots of 'em and after work, I will hopefully post some of the more memorable ones. -Hector


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Anyone remember blood road? It's somewhere near Beach City area. I went there when I was in high school once, but can't remember what road it was. Anyways, when you drove down the road you could see a red "blood" line for a few miles. The story was that someone's head was chopped off and they were put into a wheelbarrow and leaked blood on the road. I saw the trail, but when I got out of the car to look at the road I couldn't see anything red at all. If anyone knows about this, please give me directions as I would like to check it out again.

We also went to Bragg Road in Saratoga to see the "light"...I never saw anything, but my friend claims she did and we got outta there fast.

I worked with an officer that was into ghost hunting. I went to the Friendswood cemetery with him one night in the winter. We each had divining rods. His would turn out and mine would turn in. I felt compelled to go to a grave marker and when I touched it....it was HOT! Mind you, it was probably in the 50's that night. Pretty strange.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

*don't read this before bed....*

This is my first hand experience:

My sister and her husband bought a house in Half Moon Bay, Ca. about 20 years ago; just a plain looking ranch style house. After they moved in, they kept telling stories about how things moved around in the house, silverware would spill out of drawers on the floor, noises, lights turning on and off, etc....they said they had a ghost--but it was a "friendly ghost". They would talk about a man/thing/ghost that looked like he was wearing a helmet and armor walking down the halls at night... I laughed it all off until 1999 when I moved to California.

Then, my sister passed away suddenly, and I found myself living in their house taking care of her two young boys while her husband traveled with work. While living there, I found neither boy, nor the two dogs would go in the front bedroom. The dogs would go to the door, but no amount of coaxing would get them to enter that room. The 3 year old refused to stay in that room stating that "someone is in there". Since I was staying in that room, it was odd that the dogs would stand at the doorway, growling with their hair on their backs standing on end, but would not come in regardless of how I tried to coax them. Often the dogs would stand at the doorway barking fiercely for no good reason! I thought that was weird, but it did not understand why. Then one night, I woke up startled in the middle of the night feeling a presence in the room....like someone is looking at me. Yes, your heart would race too!

After being there a couple of weeks, things really started happening just like my sister had told me. The first thing I saw was the key ring they left in the deadbolt on the front door. For no good reason, this big keyring would start shaking and swaying back and forth. BUT, no one was near it. And the keys would shake and rattle for up to five minutes at times! That went on the whole time I lived there. Sister and her husband collected old vending machines, arcade type pinball games, etc...and these things would go off all the time---like someone was playing pinball. It was spooky and weird!

Another time, we ordered pizza. I sat the pizza on the counter, turned around to get plates, looked back and the whole pizza was GONE! We never did find it or the box---and no, the dogs did not have pizza or their faces either. We would find silverware (yes, big butcher knives too) laying in strange places all over the house....

But I really became a believer when one night after the boys were asleep, I was walking down the hallway and out of the corner of my eye I sensed something. Suddenly a ghostlike foggy looking thing walked right through me...it was COLD AS ICE! The hair on my arms stood on end and I got goose bumps! Just as quickly it was gone!

I moved! Over the two years that I lived out there, I witnessed many occasions of the "ghost". We did some research, and it turns out the house was built on one of the old Spanish explorers trails. There is local legend that battles were fought, soldiers killed by Indians, etc....could one of them been buried under the front bedroom?????


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

My dad passed away in 1990. That night after the funeral I let my brother who was a captain in the Army sleep in his old bedroom. I slept outside in the couch with my dog poodle under the coffee table. During the night I heard my dog crying softly, he only does that when someone was petting him. My dad always petting the poodle when he was still alive. It was pitch dark so I thought nothing of it. My brother was still up & reading a book on his bed and he said later that from the corner of his eyes he saw our dad standing at the door looking at him. I think our dad came back to visit us that night.

Some of my relatives said within 3 days after someone dies, their spirit just wandering around, coming back home, not knowing that they were dead.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Our Fire Dept Admin building was built in the late 1800's. During the 80's, we only had one firefighter on duty and relied on volunteers. I was working one day and was in the office on the 1st floor. I hear footsteps on the second floor. I think that it was one of the other off dtuy fire fighters so I go up to see. When I get up there, I see no one and when I look out the windows to see who I missed, again no one is seen. I chalk it up as odd, as I am not a believer in ghosts. Fast forward to the last few years. Staffing had increased so now there are 6 sets of eyes. Many of the firefighters have wakened to see the figure of a man dressed in a knee length coat and a cowbow hat. He would stand at the end of the bed and then vanish. There is a bed and breakfast located at another corner of the block. Talking to the owners there, we found that they have had people staying there who have seen the same apparition. We have no clue to who it could have been.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

“GHOST AT THE 33”
Many long term visitors to PINS come to realize that it is indeed a very unusual and mystical place. From time to time, if one is down there long enough, events can occur that cannot be categorized simply and logically or explained away. I had such an experience 27 years ago and quite a few folks have heard part of it or at least something about it. I often get e-mails from people wanting me to tell them the entire story as they too have had unusual experiences "down island" and want to see how theirs compares with mine.

Obviously I can't take the time to continually tell the story at length so I thought I'd put it down on paper for y'all before I get so old I forget it myself. I'm simply going to tell it the way it really happened and you believe what you will about it, for I really don't care. I will assure you that there's not a word of fiction in it. It happened and I'm simply relaying it to you. I will caution on judging its merit though when you weren't there.
On October 19, 1978 a buddy of mine named David and I went on an overnight trip down into the Devil's Elbow section of beach south of the Big Shell. We intended to put out shark rigs and spend the night but our primary goal was 
to catch and bring back as many large jack crevalle as possible for freezing 
for next year's shark bait. 
There was not much happening in the Big Shell but once we dropped off into the Devil's Elbow the large jack crevalle were everywhere and we went to work with 20 pound test and spoons and by mid-day had landed 18 or so of over 20 lbs. We also encountered the largest group of sharks I have ever seen in one bunch up shallow. There were 40 sharks in the school, with most being four and a half foot to six and a half foot lesser blacktipped sharks, there were also 6 or 7 good bull sharks present.
We considered sight casting one of the big bulls but it seemed too easy so we just followed them along for a while and enjoyed the show. Late in the afternoon we set up camp at the 33-mile beach and rigged and deployed shark baits utilizing a one man life raft. I barely got back on shore in time to head for the nearest high dune to say my evening prayers before sunset when I noticed the temperature was beginning to drop as I hurried along. All at once the hair began to stand up on the back of my neck and I began to break out in goose bumps even though I was walking at a fast pace. Almost instantly I was so cold I thought I would shake to pieces. I determinedly continued toward the dune and within seconds realized the goose bumps were going away and by the time I reached the dune I was once again quite comfortable. 
When walking back towards the truck after saying my prayers I could feel the 
chill beginning to happen all over again. On a hunch, I skirted to the north 
of my earlier path and sure enough I found I could control my body temperature by avoiding the cold spot. 

I changed into dry clothes and told David to come with me. I said nothing of my “chilling” experience and we took off by lantern light towards the dune. As we neared the area, I felt the chill coming even through the dry and more appropriate clothing and David said, "Wait a minute, I'm about to freeze to death." 
We were both shivering and his teeth were chattering. David was going on about what could possibly be causing his chill and I told him I didn't know. I also told him that it appeared to be something about that particular spot and that if he would back up towards the truck he would get warmer. He did, and just as I predicted, he got warmer. Something about the ground in that spot or something in the ground was making us cold. 
We returned to camp and had supper. A double mantle lantern sat on the hood of the truck along with the shoulder harness, belly plate, flashlight and other necessary shark gear. The lantern gave us a good view for thirty feet in three directions; the area to the rear of the truck was shadowed by the vehicle. We sat in lawn chairs in front of the truck. 
There was not a person, camp, or vehicle visible in any direction. And in fact, having driven the length of PINS earlier in the day, we knew there was only one other camp on the entire beach. There was no moon and no wind and it had cooled back down into the 50’s. Around 8:30 p.m. David landed and released a beautiful 6' 8" female bull shark. We'd just settled back in the lawn chairs when we heard someone walking towards us at a moderate pace from the direction of the "cold spot" between us and the dunes. I listened intently and decided it was one individual; 180-200 pounds. 
Putting one hand up to shield my eyes from the lantern glare, I reached with the other for the large Marine Corps issue knife I've had for many years. Glancing over towards David, I found him leaning forward in his chair tensely with our three pound camp hammer in hand. 
Try as I would, I could see no movement or shadow, just the sound of the oncoming foot steps. As the steps reached the rear of our vehicle they stopped momentarily and we could hear muffled mumbling. Then they started again, much quicker this time and I could also make out another sound mixed in with it. It was a metallic sound, like chain hitting on chain. 
Nobody comes unannounced into a camp at night that way… NOBODY! I braced in my chair, sure that hand-to-hand combat lay only seconds away. 




He burst into the full light of the lantern, 7 or 8 feet from us, and began the most God awful moaning and shouting you ever heard. This was accompanied by the sound of chain rapidly striking on chain. This went on for what seemed like several minutes and we just sat there in awe… for you see, there was no one 
there… NOBODY! 
Finally David leaned towards me and whispered, "Where in the hell is he?"
I replied, "He's right here in front of us David, about three feet southeast of the front bumper as near as I can tell.” 
David's eyes were huge, as if made larger in a vain attempt to see that which could not be seen. The noise lessened to a low mumbling and the sound of shells crunching as if he were rocking back and forth on his feet. Then came a yell and he ran to the rear of the truck, stopped and yelled again and then came around the truck, yelling all the while, to a position alongside the driver's door 
where he stopped and went through his whole routine again. He then stopped and walked back in the direction from which he had came and everything became deathly quiet. 
David was scared to death and he said, "Mr. Sandifer, if you ever get me back to town I'm never coming back down here the rest of my life." Shortly thereafter our visitor returned and David went into the truck, locked the doors, pulled his sleeping bag over his head and stayed that way ’til daylight. 
I was worn out and exhausted and the mosquitoes were horrible so I lay on my cot and pulled my sleeping bag over my head - to ward off the mosquitoes, not our visitor. 
I don't truly know how many times he returned during the night; four or five, maybe. Every time I dozed he'd wake me with his uproar. Finally in desperation I sat up on the cot and spoke to him. I asked him to please let me know what he wanted or how I could help him or else please leave me in peace so I could get some rest - he seemed unimpressed. 
We broke camp shortly after daylight and drove to town without speaking. David has never since been south of the 4-wheel drive sign. The cold spot remained until Hurricane Allen in 1980 and then disappeared. I never camped at that location again as long as it remaines


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*Rudy's Bar-B-Q Ghost*

Here's another story (now that I am off of work). I used to be a rent-a-cop for a company contracted to guard Leon Springs located in far West Bexar County at the Bourne Stage Rd. exit on IH-10 near the Kendall County line.

There is a building there formerly known as the Old Settlement Inn. It is now the Rudy's Bar-B-Q headquarters. It went by a few names before such as "NachoMama's" which is what it was called when I worked there. I met Tommy Lee Jones (who frequents there), George Strait and David "The Admiral" Robinson formerly of the San Antonio Spurs.

This place was one of the last known overnight stays where you could have your horses' shoes redone and spend the night in the Gold Rush days. It is comprised of its original limestone construction and it still has the original 5 boarding houses used back in the early 1800's!!

It was founded by Max Aue who immigrated from Germany and his son Rudolph "Rudy" Aue later opened a store that is STILL in operation!! It used to be on the corner of the frontage road at Boerne Stage Rd. that also doubled as the very first Rudy's Bar-B-Q joint.

I used to love working there 'cause of the "many" ghostly encounters. Maybe I sound nuts, but I don't really scare easily and looked forward to what would happen next when I had to work the overnight shift.

Some of the encounters included my buddy Moses and I checking the place out around 3 or so when "nobody" was around (when it was called NachoMama's). We helped ourselves to some chips and a few minutes later we heard a very loud, "Hah!" It bellowed from a man that sounded "older" and I could literally "feel" the breath on my left face and shoulder area! Talk about a serious "pucker factor!"

Another time my buddy Mike Tripler (used to be the manager) gave me a tour and always told me (on purpose!) to check this one door that never seemed to stay locked. He stated it was somehow always "shaking" loose. I checked the doors everytime during my ronds and it NEVER stayed locked...even after hours. One time I checked it, locked it and as I walked off, I heard it "unclick!" I "chuckled" to myself and mumbled in a sarcastic demeanor, "Whatever." Someone (or something) actually answered (in a very clear, distinct man's voice) me with, "laughter!" Nothing creepier (no offense to you older gentlemen) than the deep, raspy, voice of a disembodied older man you can't see at 'o dark-thirty when you're the only person in the middle of a hollow, empty restaurant made of hundred year-old limestone that "echoes" any sounds in the middle of the night!

Then there's the Marina Room. You can't go in there now since it's the corporate headquarters for Rudy's Bar-B-Q but it's worth asking management about and you can still see it from the outside. The story (not legend) is a young woman who was part of the Aue family named Marina, was brutally murdered by Indians who back then, frequented the area.

Sometime after Marina's brutal murder, her image appeared in her old bedroom. Her image was in the form of her profile that is distinct (to this very day!) and severl attempts were made to wash it off. When that failed, they painted over it. Those actions were fruitless so they sandblasted it. Again..it returned no matter what was done to remove it. You can STILL see her image on an obviously damaged wall showing proof of several attempts to remove it. (see photos below of the actual Marina Room with the image!!)

Now the most memorable was when I first encountered Mr. Max Aue. Mike Tripler was counting money in his office and my job was to make sure nobody rushed the room to rob him of the several thousand bucks from all the businesses in Leon Springs. there was a knock on the door that I repeatedly answered but nobody was there. This occurred several times and like a fool, I answered, but didn't "catch on." Finally, I closed it, and someone knocked again with my hand on the door knob still!! I opened it, and nobody was there!! Man, I actually "miss" working at that place!!

Here's the website to Rudy's Bar-B-Q and if you ever get a chance when you're in San Antonio....TRY THEIR BAR B-Q!!!!!! Best I ever had and is very hard to beat!!! Or, you can order their sauce!!! -Hector

http://www.rudys.com/

Here's also an interesting read about the place worth reading:

http://www.txgenweb2.org/txkendall/leon.htm

Photo of the Marina Room. Look "closely" and you can see her picture. It'll take a few moments or not, but it's there! Below it is the door where Max knocked on the door over and over with me "foolishly" falling for it every time!


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

jc said:


> There is a spot on PINS in the lower 40's where they call your name from the dunes and break invisible bottles. They are seriously unhappy spirits.
> 
> jc


About 8 years ago or so, before i ever read any of the ghost stories about PINS. Me and a couple cousins, Tommy (t-tung) and Kevin camped in the lower 40's one night. We stayed up for a while before we all went to bed at the same time. We parked up by the dunes. I slept in my truck, Tommy slept in his Jeep and Kevin slept outside on his cot. The next morning, Kevin was telling us about how he was woken up by laughter. He still had his eyes closed and under the sleeping bag and he said he heard us laughing and talking, like we had gotten back up and were around the fire BSing. He poked his head out of the bag and it was completely dark and noone was out. He got up and looked into the vehicles and saw we were still asleep. He got back into bed and went to sleep and was woken again later that night by more laughing but he never poked his head out. About a year later i read the stories and it reminded me of his story. We first blew it off as dreams but after reading the stories we believe it was something else.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Tiny said:


> One morning as soon as I got to work I found a message on my answering machine. My wife called and asked if I had opened her car doors, she said that she heard the car alarm going off, opened the garage door and found every door on the car opened, the trunk popped and the glove compartment and console opened. I told her that it had to be our son. She said it could not have been, because he was only 4!!
> 
> Then about a week later about 5 or so in the morning I awoke with a strange feeling. I looked up at the foot of the bed and saw a figure that somewhat looked like my son. He was just standing there staring at me and my wife. I yelled out "Get out of here!" as I was getting out of the bed.
> I must have blinked or something because he was gone. As I passed the edge of the bed I felt a cold sensation at my feet. I quickly turned on the bathroom light and again... nothing was there. When I got into the bathroom everything that could be opened was.
> ...


Gave ma the chills to!


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it possible to haunt yourself? 

I was closing the place that I work - a public library - and I'd already walked through the whole building to make sure that everyone had left the building. I was just about to set the alarms when I hear footsteps and keys jingling on the mezzanine, directly over my head! I walk out to the middle of the main floor and look up at the mezzanine. Nobody there. 

I was already pretty used to odd goings-on in this library. Between the Hispanic man's ghost that can sometimes be seen reading in the popular section (and complains when we close early), the lady who draws self-portraits on the mist that forms on the windows on cool days, the whatsit that drops books on kids that mess around in the stacks, and the nice lady on the third floor that calls the elevator for you or opens locked doors (against the automatic closer) if you need to go into the office space, weird stuff is pretty common. I took it in stride, punched in my code, locked the door and went home.

A couple of weeks later I went to the mezzanine to check on the air conditioner system. I was strolling along when I suddenly realized that I was making the same exact set of sounds that had spooked me a few weeks earlier. 

So what had happened? Was it a time warp, an odd sort of displaced echo, or was I haunting myself?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My wife had an uncle, aunt, and several cousins living in a old house in San Antonio. While the house was old, it was very attractive, nicely appointed and probably could withstand a direct hit from an atomic bomb as the walls were very thick. The family lived in this house for a number of years and it was reported by the aunt on more than one occassion that she would hear noises during the daytime and see things at night. If I recall correctly, she would see a man and on rare occassions a lady, both dressed in early 1900s attire. For quite a while, these occurances were kept a bit under wraps for fear of either p'ing off the spirits or a possible determination that medication was warranted. Either way, they had been in the house for a long time before the incidents were discussed. Now the uncle is a very straight shooting guy and adamantly believes everything can be explained by scientific principles. But after years of hearing about it from his wife, and never witnessing anything himself, even he had to take pause one night when he saw the lady, exactly as described. I believe it happened only that one time, but I could be wrong.

I was always rather skeptical myself, but admittedly, consciously thought about it when I stayed there. At no time did I never see or hear anything that was out of the ordinary (well, aside from the one time where a suitor knocked on the window looking for the curvy teenage cousin and found me instead but that' another story)....BUT, one time my wife and 2 year old daughter went there for the weekend for a visit without me. On the Saturday evening my wife was pretty tired after a long day of driving the 3.5hrs there and running around with the aunt and cousins so she was ready to zonk out. While trying to settle in, my groggy wife was getting comfortable and well on her way to dreamland but she kept getting pulled back into land of the conscious by having to address some of the endless questions from a two year old. Mommy pillow? Yes, this is Mommy's pillow. 'gelle pillow? Yes, that is 'gelle's pillow. Man pillow?....Huh??!!! An immediate adrenaline rush and fully back into land of the conscious, she asked my daughter if she saw a man and was replied back with a yes... There was no other person in the room with them. When asked if it was the uncle or cousin, she said no. I believe at that point my wife hid under the covers until she went to sleep, probably a number of hours later...and my daughter drifted to sleep as if nothing happened. 

A fewe years later the relatives moved out of this house but I can't help but wonder if the current residents have seen anything.

SR!


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm telling a story I heard from my brother when he was a US Army captain stationing at Ft Irwin National Training Center, California. That day when he first arrived a sergeant picked him up at the airport. After a long drive to the Mojave desert from LA Intercontinental, they turned into a long stretch road to the base. My brother suddenly saw the figure of a woman standing along side of the road, seemed like she was hitchhiking for a ride. The sergeant saw her too but instead of slowing down he sped up. My brother immediately asked him: "Why don't we give her a ride?". The sergeant shook his head & replied: "That's a ghost", then sped up even more. Then he told my brother a story, same story that he later heard from everyone around the base: 
There was a woman on her way to the base to visit her husband for a holiday (I forgot Thanksgiving or Christmas). On her way to the base along that road she was killed in a car accident. Note: I can't remember how she got killed but that stretch of road had many fatalities, mostly DWI soldiers who got killed running off the road, got flipped over or hit some big rocks. Back to the story, the woman never got to meet her husband. Since then, people started seeing her figure standing by the roadside trying to get a ride, probably trying to see her husband - a task that she never accomplished. Her figure appeared more frequent duing those exact holidays every year. 
My brother served as a company tank commander for the 2nd Battalion, 502nd Infrantry Regiment (website: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/agency/army/2-502in.htm)


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Miss Dixie said:


> Anyone remember blood road? It's somewhere near Beach City area. I went there when I was in high school once, but can't remember what road it was. Anyways, when you drove down the road you could see a red "blood" line for a few miles. The story was that someone's head was chopped off and they were put into a wheelbarrow and leaked blood on the road. I saw the trail, but when I got out of the car to look at the road I couldn't see anything red at all. If anyone knows about this, please give me directions as I would like to check it out again.


I used to drive girls out to "Blood" Rd in high school, tell the story while driving down one way.. get them really scared and then turn the car around 180 and see the "blood" trail. Great Fun!!
The way the story was relayed to me (condensed version).. Guy was going to murder his wife for insurance purposes. She figures out what is going on. and when they get out to the road she takes axe and kills him. Ties his head to bumper with rope and drags him down the road. Get to sharp turn in road and rope breaks and head flies off into bushes/trees. (this is when you turn the car around and see the blood trail the head left)

I honestly think that the road was paved over back in the late 90's.
Point Barrow Road is the real name.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=point...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CA0Q8gEwAA


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

HOLY ****.. I got the heeby Jeebs from the PINS story...


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*White Eyes, A Campfire Story*

The older boys in our Scout Troop enjoy scaring the bejeebers out of the Tenderfoots with this one (edit it to fit your location):

There on that side of the lake (point) is where this story took place. As you all may know, the Interlakes area was a busy place 100 years ago due to the Goldrush. Miners turned this whole region upside down in a quest for GOLD! 
 Greed can be a dangerous thing, especially where Gold is involved. To find more gold meant faster production, and digging deeper underground. It also meant sacrificing safety, but that was OK 'cause there were lots of foolish men around looking to make a quick buck. 
 Well, one day an underground mine collapsed with 16 men still waiting to come up from a full day's work. Hour after hour went by as they awaited their rescue. The conditions were terrible. It was pitch-black dark, and very hot, dry and dusty down deep in that shaft. The men collected droplets of water that seeped down the tunnel walls in an attempt to satisfy their dying thirst. Days went by and still no rescue. To stave off hunger, they ate rats, mushrooms, and eventually&#8230; their dead co-workers. 
 (Throw a log on the fire for dramatic effect! Poke away at the embers.) 
 Despite their hopelessness, they scraped away at the rock and debris to try and dig their way out, confident that others would be digging from the surface as part of the rescue attempt. They dug and they dug, day after day, frantically hoping to see daylight from the surface. The days stretched into weeks, and then from there, the few men left alive lost track of time, and started losing their minds (coyote howls or loon laughter for effect). 
 An eternity later, the survivors finally broke through, and made two very surprising discoveries. One: there was no search party. The mining company had abandoned the mine, and simply walked away. And two&#8230; all that time underground had affected their eyes&#8230; Their eyeballs were all white, except for an itty bitty black pupil. And they could no longer tolerate sunlight. 
 Being left for dead was bad enough. Turning into some sort of White-eyed freak was too much. They snapped. In their rage they made a pact to hunt down every man who abandoned them in that old mine. And soon after, mysterious instances of men being killed in the mountains 'round here started. 
 The locals at first thought it was a bear or a cougar doing all the killing. The victims were usually found mauled, bloody and torn. But; Closer examination showed the teeth marks on the bodies&#8230; were from human teeth!! 
 (Throw log on the fire!) 
 One by one, those white-eyed freaks killed off every miner, and any other man they could find in this area. And to this day, you won't find any mining around these parts. Keep in mind this all happened 100 years ago. You're probably wondering what happened to those white-eyes?? They should all be gone now due to old age, or at least that's what they thought&#8230; until a few weeks ago. I heard on the radio, they found a hiker mauled on that trail on the backside of the lake. And on that dead man's neck&#8230; human teeth marks!!!

 

 *Heed my words, kids: As long as you're close to the fire, the light will scare 'em away, but if you need to go into the dark&#8230; (pop in the ping-pong ball props) 

*  *BEWARE of the WHITE-EYES!!!! ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ***

 *
*Side Note: We had a group of boys at Summer Camp one year grab their cots out of their tents and sleep near lit lanterns the night they heard this story. Good times.*
 *


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

man its good to see this thread making a come back year after year. Now lets keep those stories pouring in and keep some of those lurkers up late at night lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, It will be me up all darn night! I'm not sure why I just read all of this. I'll be scared for a week!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm an RN & back in the mid 90's I worked the night shift in a Medical Intensive Care Unit in a small community hospital in Houston. ( I'll keep the name a secret ) For several months there was one particular room on that unit that ended of being the final resting place for just about every patient that was admitted there. There wasn't a common theme as to type of illness, nurse assigned to the patient, or attending physician. I do recall that most of these patients were younger than the unit average. After awhile strange things started happening in this particular room. We had a few televisions on portable stands that we could roll into patients rooms that were conscious. When one of these TVs were in this particular room, it would come on all by itself....different units...different outlets. The bedside monitor & lighting in the room would simply come on for no explainable reason. The window would also be open & when I inquired about it, no other staff would claim to have opened it. The sheets / blankets were always messed up as if someone had been on the bed, even when it was freshly prepped for the next admit room. One night, after responding to a bad outcome code blue in another floor, I was sitting at the station facing the direction of this room, & the privacy curtain abruptly swept closed and was swaying. Although I was a little freaked out, I just knew there was someone in the room responsible for drawing the curtain. I got up & went to the doorway & slowly opened the curtain & noone was there. The room was dark & noticeably cooler than any other part of the unit. I experienced a strange uncomfortable feeling I had never felt before or since. As a charge nurse, other nurses sometimes asked me why I did not assign patients to this particular room. I pretty much kept my story a secret thinking they might assume I had been skimming drugs out of the narcotic vault. However being a new member, & all of the 2coolstories others have shared, I've decided to go public with it. Keep the stories coming...I love Halloween mainly because it signals my favorite season for fishing is kicking off !


----------



## girlsfishtoo! (Jun 27, 2006)

Good stuff guys!! Gosh these are some good stories! they are creeping me out! 
I'm still debating if i want to watch the newly released movie "Paranmormal Activity". 

I gonna stop reading this stuff for now! i have goose bumps!


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Paranmormal Activity? Go see it. I did with my son and wife. All I can say is *Holy ****.*
Brings back child hood memories,,,,,,,he he


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Paranmormal Activity? Go see it. I did with my wife and son and all I can say is Holy Moly.
Reminds me of my child hood days. We lived in a house in greens bayou and I saw stuff in that house that was not normal LOL. Doors opening and shutting by them selfs. Voices from nothing. chairs moving and shadows. Wierd.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a true story that happened a couple of years ago&#8230;It's not a "scary" story per-se' but it gave/gives me chills!!

So, my wife found that her great grandmother was a Jew from Poland who had landed as an immigrant in Galveston&#8230; Other than this, she had no history of her lineage. After talking a bit, we figured that it was probable that her grandmother fled from the Nazis in Germany at that time and as a Polish Jew, she was surely going to be killed and fled. We were unable to trace much evidence to support this and never really dug very deep to find out. 

Well, about 2 years ago, my wife was able to get an unbelievable deal to go to Germany through her University and do a "Holocaust Tour" where she was able to go to Heidelberg, Berlin, Poland and visit three concentration camps as well as Auschwitz and the Ghetto.

She had stated she wanted to try and do some research while in Poland to see if she could maybe find some info on her family. She was told by the organizer of the trip that this would be impossible. There would be no time due to the busy schedule they were on to get to visit all the places they would visit. Of course she was upset with that but realized the opportunity that awaited her so she didn't bark much about this.

Well, the trip was amazing&#8230;She got to see Buchenwald (sp?), Berlin, many of the monuments another camp I cant remember the name of and then onto Auschwitz. Well for those of you who have visited this camp, you know and for those of you who haven't, I will try to explain&#8230;

In Auschwitz there is a tour you take and on this tour you go by these huge rooms with a glass window for you to see inside the rooms. In one room is all shoes&#8230;thousands and thousands of them&#8230;In one room there is hair that was shaved from the Jews heads to be used in making cloth and such&#8230;TONS of hair&#8230;. You see, the Jews were seen as a parasite but were also seen and used as a commodity&#8230;EVERYTHING was used!!

My wife gets to one of the rooms that has all of the luggage that belonged to the Jews. What happened was the Nazis would take the luggage from the Jewish people and write their names on it and then tell them that it would catch up with them later, only to be taken and gone through to extract anything of value from the luggage and then use the leather or whatever could be used for other purposes&#8230;.

Well, as my wife was standing at this huge window, looking into this huge room of thousands of suitcases, right on the other side of the window, no more than three feet from her, was a suitcase with the name clearly written on it "MANSKY" which is my wife's grandmothers family name&#8230; So close to her that if the window had not been there, she could have touched it&#8230;..HOW FREAKY IS THAT!!??

We went to the archives of Auschwitz but were unable to find any information on this case. There were mass amounts of records that were destroyed just before the Jews were liberated to try and cover up the genocide&#8230;

To think that it was possible that my wife was standing just an arms length away from one of her families pieces of property and that they probably did not survive their journey to this place&#8230;And then to walk into the ovens and gas area and realize that her family was probably disposed of in these rooms was a very surreal feeling for her&#8230;Still gives me chills to think about it!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I spent a considerable amount of my youth around Camp Wood Texas. It wasn't unusual for me to spend the entire night out in one of the pastures on the ranch my Uncle was foreman on. I'd tell you the ranch but I made a promise to my Uncle that I'd never publicly state or connect the Indian burial grounds with this ranch. Anyway, I spent a lot of summers on that ranch and when I wasn't working I'd take one of the horses and take off on my own to explore - the ranch itself was close to 6,000 acres all low fence and full of history. It wasn't uncommon to spend the night after riding out across the ranch rather than shorten my "free time" by having to return at dark. On one of these "trips" I spent the night in one particular section of the ranch that I'd not seen before. I found a good place to set up my temporary camp, an open area on a mound cleared of trees and with only limited small brush to worry about. I built my fire, ate my dinner and after putting out my bedroll decided to just lay back and enjoy the night time stars. Mind you, it was summer - Last part of July to be specific and pretty warm in the hill country. Anyway, I let the fire die down and after checking the horse to make sure he was okay turned in for the night.

I don't know what time it was when I woke up but I woke up because I heard chanting. Thinking it might be Mexican workers who were on the ranch I sat up and looked around. Anyone who knows the hill country out that way will tell you the night time stars can provide more than enough light especially since there's no city lights anywhere around to pollute the sky. I know what I saw that night and I'll never forget it even though it was 45 years ago - the sight of men and women moving slowly in an almost dance like movement around the mound was mesmerizing as was the chanting I heard. But DANG! - it got COLD - I started to freeze. No wind at all - just bitter freezing cold. My horse bolted, breaking it's tether and galloping off like someone had hit him with a whip.

I grabbed my 22 rifle, my bedroll and boots and ran off the mound into the brush and trees - getting a number of thorns that took a considerable amount of time to remove - as soon as I left the mound - the night air got hot again - and the images faded as did the chanting - no way was I going to go back on top of that mound, not to mention I now had to find that danged horse. So I put on my boots, tied up my bedroll and started looking for the horse. I didn't get back until almost morning - sitting in the front yard was my Uncle - seems the horse found it's way home just fine and a lot quicker than I did. My Uncle was sitting outside waiting for me or hoping to see a signal fire or here me shoot that 22 so he'd have an idea of where to go look for me.

I told him my story - and that's when he swore me to secrecy - seems there are about 18-20 burial grounds on that ranch and apparently I picked one to spend the night on. I guess I must have upset the residents who decided to educate me on where I was.

Needless to say I found better places to spend my nights on future forays across that ranch.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Thread


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bed and breakfast in Fredricksburg*

To celebrate our anniversay several years ago, my wife finds a nice little bed and breakfast in Fredricksburg to stay on a Saturday night.
The house was a big old wood framed house from the late 1800's or early 1900's and the front door opens into a high ceiling room that served as the "parlor". As you enter the parlor from the porch, along side the wall on the left is a piano flush against the wall. I remember keying several of the high notes as I walked by and my wife scolding me for doing so.
Our room is on the other side of the wall the piano is on.
After spending a great day checking out all the shops and the WW II museum, we head back to the place we are staying and again upon entry, i play a few keys on the old piano. That night we go to dinner at a nice little spot called the "nest" and enjoy a bottle of wine and a great steak dinner followed by a delicious bread pudding. Fantastic.
We head back to our little place for the night and settle in.
Being blessed with a bladder of a four year old, I wake up in the middle of the night and lay there trying to fight it and go back to sleep. 
Just then, as I lay there AWAKE, the piano plays the same four keys I hit as I walked by it earlier and a little girl in a white dress with a red ribbon around the waist and one of those straw hats with a bow under her chin appears at the door and in a sing song voice say's "let's go out and Plaayaaaa""
I sat straight up and looked at her and said what did you say? again, she sing songs "let's go out and play-aaaaaa followed by the **** piano keys going off again. 
I said nothing, I laid back and started trying to wake up my wife who, of course, didn't see a thing or hear a thing but could not get back to sleep after I woke her up. Which turned out to be a good thing...
Anyway... next morning, at breakfast, I tell the lady that owns the place that I met this little girl and she asks me... "did you play the piano when you came in? I say, yes. She tells me the little girl was allowed to go outside to play only when she was done with her piano lesson before she died at a very young age on the property. I described to her what the girl looked like and when I said a white dress, she asked if there was a red ribbon around her waist and described her to me exactly as I saw the night before. Of course, I asked how the girl died but she didn't know.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*Huachale Cabron!*

(Holding a candle to my face in the dark!!) Years ago...I got married!...Uhm, wait....wrong thread!....moving on, sorry guys!

Some years ago, my lifelong buddy "Mikey" was doing one of his DJ gigs at the Victoria's Black Swann Inn. This place is located on Holbrook Rd. and alongside the Salado Creek in San Antonio. If any of you are not familiar with this place, it is worth looking into. There are some very gorgeous, and elegant rooms (just not elegantly overpriced!) at this place and even just to sight see it is worth your while!

This location played a very important role in the forging of Texas and its history. This was the site of the Battle for Salado Creek in 1842 and people can "still" find arrowheads used by the Native Indians that lived off of the land or, they can happen to find what my buddy Mikey and his nephew, Javier on their fateful night.

Here's Mikey and Javier's recollection of what they experienced:
Mikey and Javier were entertaining some function at their ballroom and after it ended, they were breaking down their equipment. In between making some trips from the ballroom to their truck, Mikey and Javier had to "take a whiz" at the woodline that opens up to Salado Creek.

Mikey said in the middle of "conducting his business" Javier was talking about something and Mikey looked over his shoulder and saw someone walking out. Mikey said something to the effect of, "Almost done." Javier looked over to see who Mikey was talking to and that is when they noticed "several" men walking around in the area. Mikey described them to me as having the skin of "t.v. snow." ha! ha! T.V. Snow!!

Mikey and Javier were still standing there with their "stuff" in their hands and saw these men walking across this clearing and looking at them. The men were wearing what they described as "war era" clothes and as they zipped up their pants, all of them disappeared as quickly as they appeared. Mikey said he ran so fast (keep in mind he is 5'5" and over 270lbs!) that Javier (an avid body builder) was left behind literally screaming for him to wait! They tell this story much better than I do. Especially over some Jim Beam & Cokes.

Here's a link to the Victoria's Black Swann Inn!:
http://www.victoriasblackswaninn.com/

Mikey and I grew up together since we were old enough to walk. He is actually a true, Lebanese national that was later adopted by two loving folks, Joe and his wife Tommie. Joe and Tommie were very inseperable and loved Mikey as if he was their own son.

Joe and Tommie practially had to put me on their taxes because I spent so much time at their place growing up but loved me as one of their own just as much as I loved them! I got into LOTS of trouble as a kid and Joe was always the one to keep me in check (aside from my dad) and out of it by keeping me actively employed. Out of all the people who knew me growing up, Joe was actually the "most surprised" when I became a cop.

While I was away in Iraq, I actually had a "dream" about Joe. One of his favorite sayings (at least to me) was, "Huachale Cabron" (Watch it you little s**t!). Joe actually talked to me about something too personal to mention and said he loved me like I was his son and ended with, "Huachale Cabron!" It was so vivid and real (you know the type) that I called Mikey at his house. That is when I found out Joe died earlier that same day (daytime for me in Iraq was America's night time).

After I returned from my first tour in '04, I went to visit Mikey who wasn't home at the time. It was just his nephew, Javier and we struck up a lenghty coversation on the side of his house. Javier and I finally went inside the house and immediately up setting foot inside the house, all of the lights and appliances started going off and on for a few moments. It was a bit surprising at first and I didn't know what to make of it until Javier said, "Joe says he loves you, he's trying to say hello!"

Javier explained since Joe passed, strange things have happened for a few days but stopped. This was the first time in a long time that something has occurred as soon as I walked in the door.

Without getting too sentimental I will say this, I had a few moments "to myself" in his house saying "hello" back to Joe and how I never really told him bye before shipping off to Iraq. Midway through me doing this, I told myself I never would tell him bye 'cause I knew he'd always be there. -Hector


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

I got 2 in my house (supposed spirits) child and older person (yes and they scare the **** out of me) child like spirit seems to like my son , u walk in his room and you get goose bumps


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Sophomore year of high school, 2002 or 2003....there are some oil fields behind Friendswood high school, and many of them are dirt roads piercing through thick thick brush. One day my buddy was in his tacoma, and I was driving my lifted z71 at the time. we were talking through the windows with steep 5 ft deep x 10-12 ft wide ditches on both sides. I think both of us had our brights on the trucks, and i look out in the distance of the road, just barely in sight of the headlights and there are these 2 eyes like deer...staring at us. I didnt know what to think at first, it looked like 2 lights perfectly in line and at the same height with one another. We were probably only going about 5 mph, but as we got closer, the figure started to appear. it seriously looked like a 12 ft tall all white man, looking right at us....we stopped, wondered *** is going on and kept looking. It was about 100 yards ahead, and all of the sudden it turned, took one step over the ditch and proceeded into the forest beyond our sight. 

I mean, i know it doesnt sound too scary or anything, but being 16, middle of the night, seeing a creature take one step, no jump, over a 1o to 12 foot side ditch with a leg reach? i dunno, i still get teary eyed to this day telling the story to people and im 22....haha


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry, I've got nothing. I went today to do a structural inspection on an abandoned hospital built in the 1930's and at one time run by nuns. Sounded like a great place to poke around on a dark rainy day near Halloween. I might as well have gone to Wal-Mart. The hospital was full of rot, mold, asbestos, and old hospital equipment but no ghosts from what I could tell. I've been in a bunch of the old buildings that should have been creepy. The only thing I usually find scary is the thought of falling through the floor. My father would argue that I'm just not receptive. Here is one of his stories that I have probably heard 1000 times but got a new twist just recently. Joe (my dad) had twin brothers Ronnie and Lonnie that were about a year younger then him. They grew up barefoot and poor in hill country in the 1950's. In the late 50's they were 7 or 8 years old and basically had the run country side in the summer as long as they were home by dark. Their parents (my grandparents) and Great Aunt Minnie lived about a mile apart down a dead end dirt road. Like most it had trash dump at the end of it. The boys would normally spend the day romping around and end up down at the trash dump throwing rocks. The day in question was like any other when evening rolled around they were walking down the dirt road headed to the dump. There pockets full of rocks. As they passed Minnie's place, she was sitting on the front porch like always. She says "Were you boys going". "To throw rocks", they explain. "Ya'll boys don't go down there. You stay up here with me today" she said. Knowing that at around 5' tall and over 200 lbs Minnie was not going to get of her porch to make them stay, they just kept going. After throwing rocks for a while, it started to get late with the last rock thrown they heard a strange groaning noise from the trash pile. As Joe watched, a white mist rose from the garbage and then divided into several distinct ghostly shapes and started moving directly toward the boys. Joe being the oldest looked at the other boys who were terrified. He then screamed for them to run and they all took off up the road. He looked back and the ghosts were not only following but gaining on them. So, the boys stretched out and finally made it back to Minnie's. They ran on to the porch and tried to hide behind the old women's rocker. Laughing she said "Don't hide behind me I told you not to go down there today. There's nothing I can do you better get out of here". The boys looked at one another in total fright and shock then lit out again in a dead run this time for home which the reached without incidence.

Dad has been telling this story my whole life, but a month weeks ago I invited Joe and Ronnie for kingfish trip out of POC. One night they were reminiscing and Dad told the story and Ronnie said "Joe, is ghosts what you really saw that day". Dad said "yes". Ronnie turned a little pale and shuttered then said "That's not what I saw. I saw devils. Little red devils clawing there way out of the ground. They had horns and pointy tails". I hadn't realized that they had not talked about that day since it happened.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

We have a ghost in our house. I was watching T.V. the other night and I noticed I was getting hot. I went over to the thermostat and I noticed it was not where I set it. I asked "who turned up the thermostat" and everyone said "not me". Must be a ghost. In fact the ghost turns on lights and does not turn them off, uses stuff and leaves it laying around the house, uses my tools and doesn't put them back, and worse of all, must be drinking my beer and not replacing it, because I don't remember drinking that much beer.

Professor Jones


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Professor Jones said:


> We have a ghost in our house. I was watching T.V. the other night and I noticed I was getting hot. I went over to the thermostat and I noticed it was not where I set it. I asked "who turned up the thermostat" and everyone said "not me". Must be a ghost. In fact the ghost turns on lights and does not turn them off, uses stuff and leaves it laying around the house, uses my tools and doesn't put them back, and worse of all, must be drinking my beer and not replacing it, because I don't remember drinking that much beer.
> 
> Professor Jones


I have that same ghost


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Professor Jones said:


> We have a ghost in our house. I was watching T.V. the other night and I noticed I was getting hot. I went over to the thermostat and I noticed it was not where I set it. I asked "who turned up the thermostat" and everyone said "not me". Must be a ghost. In fact the ghost turns on lights and does not turn them off, uses stuff and leaves it laying around the house, uses my tools and doesn't put them back, and worse of all, must be drinking my beer and not replacing it, because I don't remember drinking that much beer.
> 
> Professor Jones


Kinda reminds me about work everyday. (Holding a flashlight to my face as I tell you folks this)! **Thunder Crackling in the background!** I'll stop a car and find a bag of dope. Apparently, it doesn't belong to anyone and it was "put" there by unknown forces. Then when I arrest the driver and find more contraband like a gun or more weed, that stuff apparently was also "put" there by the same unknown forces.

Other times, I'll come across a group of kids that have fresh spray paint on their fingers but it was put there (along with the can of spray paint or car stereo with the wires hanging from the back end that I find on them) by something evil that try to make these innocent, thuggish, baggy-panted gang-bangers look bad.

Then there's the "Budweiser" ghost. Apparently, the legend goes that if the police activate their emergency lights to stop a car that weaves in and out of traffic, a freshly, opened can of Budweiser will mysteriously appear from thin air! It's true!! I saw it with my own eyes!! It's an old German ghost that puts an opened beer either under their center console or underneath their car seat with the intent of making these innocent (but intoxicated) people look guilty. It's the most freakiest thing I have ever seen folks...ghosts are real!! Is it me, or has anyone else ever heard about such mischievous, tricky police ghosts? -Hector


----------



## downonlove (Oct 31, 2008)

Old Whaler said:


> anyone remember the Blue Light Cemetary off Hwy 6? In high school, we would sneak out to the cemetary where it was rumored a ghost used to patrol it and held a blue lantern and ax. Man, it was always spooky walking through the brush up to the headstones. People always swore they saw something, but it was probably just the liquor playing mind games


Is this somewhere around the Funplex area? If so I think I heard about it. ..


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

We have to straighten our pictures on a regular basis. One day around noon I came home and was looking in the back yard and the swings were swinging way up in the air, not a soul in sight once I said hello they quit swinging.Crazy but could not believe it.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

htalamant said:


> Kinda reminds me about work everyday. (Holding a flashlight to my face as I tell you folks this)! **Thunder Crackling in the background!** I'll stop a car and find a bag of dope. Apparently, it doesn't belong to anyone and it was "put" there by unknown forces. Then when I arrest the driver and find more contraband like a gun or more weed, that stuff apparently was also "put" there by the same unknown forces.
> 
> Other times, I'll come across a group of kids that have fresh spray paint on their fingers but it was put there (along with the can of spray paint or car stereo with the wires hanging from the back end that I find on them) by something evil that try to make these innocent, thuggish, baggy-panted gang-bangers look bad.
> 
> Then there's the "Budweiser" ghost. Apparently, the legend goes that if the police activate their emergency lights to stop a car that weaves in and out of traffic, a freshly, opened can of Budweiser will mysteriously appear from thin air! It's true!! I saw it with my own eyes!! It's an old German ghost that puts an opened beer either under their center console or underneath their car seat with the intent of making these innocent (but intoxicated) people look guilty. It's the most freakiest thing I have ever seen folks...ghosts are real!! Is it me, or has anyone else ever heard about such mischievous, tricky police ghosts? -Hector


I think that those ghosts must be related to the ones that do the cuttin' and fighting and stuff while everyone else is in the bathroom! Amazing that 50 or more people can all be in the bathroom at once!


----------



## downonlove (Oct 31, 2008)

Mantaray said:


> My dad passed away in 1990. That night after the funeral I let my brother who was a captain in the Army sleep in his old bedroom. I slept outside in the couch with my dog poodle under the coffee table. During the night I heard my dog crying softly, he only does that when someone was petting him. My dad always petting the poodle when he was still alive. It was pitch dark so I thought nothing of it. My brother was still up & reading a book on his bed and he said later that from the corner of his eyes he saw our dad standing at the door looking at him. I think our dad came back to visit us that night.
> 
> Some of my relatives said within 3 days after someone dies, their spirit just wandering around, coming back home, not knowing that they were dead.


Something similar happend in our family. I agree with the last sentence.


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*Matagorda Co*

Do any of you remember of some of the ones in Matagorda Co or even Wharton Co? There was one about Old Dane's Camp ground which outside of Danavage between there and Clemville. I remember hearing several stories about Buck's Bayou Rd. You probably can still see some of the stuff written on the road from motor oil. Shanghai Pierce and Hawley cemetery. I know there was alot of stories about some of the old indian cemeteries along the Tres Palacios Creek near Blessing. Anybody remember or heard of these? Lots of old history in these two counties.


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

We had another ghostly patron visit my library during a cold snap a while back. First the automatic doors at the west entrance started freaking out, then this misty bluish cloud blew in and settled on the floor-to-ceiling plate glass windows in the reference department, near the copy machines. A picture quickly began to form there, a classical-looking mist painting of a pretty girl sitting with her face turned away and her wavy hair flowing down to her waist. The picture stayed, as did the bluish misty effect, until the weather warmed up. Then the doors started acting up again, the mist slipped out through the wildly oscillating doors, and the picture faded away within a few minutes.

This phantom patron hasn't been back, but others have.

Anyway, thanks for all of the stories. I borrowed a few for a "Scary Stories Session" tonight, and the kids loved hearing them!


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Time to bring this thread back out for the Holiday. Happy Halloween yall!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Our family spirit is Jameson, and every time I check the cabinet, something's been drinking it. Time to head for the liquor store again? No way!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Get your Ouija boards out if you want to experience some hair-raising stuff..if y'all still have hair umkay.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Time for HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Time for HALLOWEEN!!!


I guess since you brought back this thread from the dead after two years?

lol


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hope this thread continues. It's been a good one!


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

*Too Terrifying for 2Cool*

There once lived a evil witch named Hillary.........

On second thought, this story is too terrifying and sickening to share in a G-rated forum.

I do not want to be responsible for countless fearful sleepless nights or horrific unthinkable nightmares.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

> This may be very disturbing to some of you. I could never tell this story in person, but it's easier to type it for some reason.
> 
> When I and my wife were quite a bit younger, we decided that we would spend the bicentennial outdoors. Yes, July of '76......we're old. We lived in Pueblo at the time, and decided to go hiking, fishing and camp along Lime Creek between Durango and Silverton. There wasn't anything other than brookies in the creek, but they were plentiful and fun to catch.
> 
> ...


(Reposted from a thread in another forum, but always a good scary story)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Grumpy365 said:


> (Reposted from a thread in another forum, but always a good scary story)


That one gave me the chills!!!


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Spooley said:


> Get your Ouija boards out if you want to experience some hair-raising stuff..if y'all still have hair umkay.


When I was a kid, probably 5,or 6, my parents and neighbors used to mess with the Quija board. I remember one instance like yesterday,,,, it was a Friday night and around midnight ( I remember that cause the old "Project Terror" was on, always Friday at midnight)
Anyways, they had finished playing at the dining table and we're saying goodbye to the neighbors who were about to walk out of the front door, and the light fixture that hung above table came crashing down and breaking into **** load of pieces,,,, everyone just stood there looking at each other.... freaking spooky stuff...

stranger than that is I can remember it like yesterday but can't remember what I actually did yesterday haha


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

One time, on a night like tonight, with a cold front coming and halloween around the corner, I woke up in the middle of the night and I got up to go to the bathroom. When I returned to my bed I bundled up really tight in the covers because it was getting chilly.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

bill said:


> We went there a long time ago...didn't see or hear anything. Always talked about it while fishing and looking at it.


We used to sneak in that old mansion when I was in High School. Still gives me the creeps.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

baylvr said:


> I lived on the river with those folks... Daddy had a net shop down there and Ricky was one of Daddy's best friends. That poor lil thing didn't even have water in her lungs... she was a good swimmer... and all them kids grew up on those docks and around those boats... but she fell in the water and the boat moved over her and she couldn't get out. Held her breath till she passed. Breaks my heart even today!
> 
> Her little Momma and Daddy {Ricky and Trisha Allen** were the sweetest people... they were sick with grief... everybody loved them! Wasn't too long after that her little Daddy had a wreck and died. Very tragic! Not sure where her Mom is now... but she's a sugar punkin!
> 
> Good folks lived on that river! Ms Jackie Turner at the Pit Stop took care of all of us kids!! You'd never go hungry with Ms Jackie around! Always reminded me of the old Proud Mary song... "you don't have to worry if you have no money cuz people on the river are happy to give!" Everybody sing!!


My father lives in Rivers End. I have heard the story of the girl but never have seen anything. But if there is ever a place for a ghost that is it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

bill said:


> We went there a long time ago...didn't see or hear anything. Always talked about it while fishing and looking at it.


Todville mansion: When yall posted this my Google-Fu really kicked in...Wow. I even got to a facebook page where one of the participants chimed in quite a bit.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

About 7 years ago, was sleeping and I swear something grabbed my foot and yanked it HARD,,, I kind of woke and saw what I thought was a shadow figure, wearing a hooded cloak dart out of my room. I had this weird "thought" or "voice" in my mind that said "666 your half way there" ,,,. it got weirder when I looked at the clock and it was exactly 3:33 am..(half of 666)

I was stone sober and I wish I could make this **** up..... still freaks me out.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan of 2010 out in Kerrville 
We were doe hunting for extended season. This was my first time going hunting so i disnt know what to expect.

Anywho day turned into night and we camped out (primitive)
My and my brother and law slept on a 16' utility trailer the kind that has the back gate that swings down. I used a bag of corn as a pillow and slept in my sleeping bag.

I awoke around 2 or 3 AM and could not go back to sleep when suddenly the motion of something landed on the opposite end of the trailer where the swing down gate is.
Me and my BIL were sleeping to the side closer to the hitch end.

Well this thing was so heavy that i felt the trailer rise up a few inches. I know the feeling like when your loading a ATV it rises up.


Well this thing just seemed to have landed on the trailer was extremely heavy. Then I hear 3 hoof steps.

At this point I am freaking out. 
I just reached my hand out of the sleeping bag ever so slowly and quietly for my .40.

I made the decision of its and animal and it attacks its going to die. 

Well i was so terrified i never got the courage to peek out the sleeping bag. 

I ended up going to sleep and the nezt morning i asked my BIL if he rested well.

He described the exact same thing i just mentioned.

To this day we still wonder what got on the trailer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Five or six years ago, driving on hwy 285 North out of Roswell to Santa Fe, one of the most boring, mind numbing stretches of road ever....

Clipping along about 85, when I heard a motorcycle approach and pass, really going...except no motorcycle. Broad daylight, could see the horizon in all directions...


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Dangit man, that's spooky! Especially in board daylight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

About 15 years ago my Dad and I were duck hunting out in the wood in Saratoga. It had rained a lot and 4 wheeler trails had 8-10" of water over them. While we were going down the trail pretty slow I could hear what sounded like someone/something walking in the water behind us. I would tell my dad to stop and when he would you could hear 2 or 3 steps and then it would stop. So that went on almost the whole way to the duck blind. So we got to the blind, set out the decoys, and waited for shooting time (didn't hear a sound while sitting there). We shoot a few times and there was about a dozen empty hulls laying around the blind and floating in the water. A group of ducks come in and we knock two down. One fell on my side of the blind and the other on my dad's side. We walk out in the 2' deep water to pick them up and when we got back to the blind all the empty hulls were in the blind on the brass ends in a perfect circle. We were out of the blind no longer than a couple minutes. If there was someone else out there we could have easily heard them walk up to the blind or seen them. Freaked us out pretty good.


Three years ago my dad passed away, my wife was 8 months pregnant with our second child. About a month after she was born weird stuff started happening around the house, doors would close/open, lights would turn on and off. One night around 1 AM I hear the baby monitor go off and could hear her sort of laughing. I get up and go in there and lamp beside her bed was on, I know it was off when I put her to bed. One night I was in the kitchen and I felt a cold draft on my neck and my hair stood up on end. I walk around the refrigerator and looked down the hallway and could see the perfect outline of my dad standing at his granddaughter's bedroom door. It was so clear that I could see him look at me and sort of smile. It was the weirdest and best thing at the same time that I have seen. He looked back towards the door and just disappeared, and that was the last time that anything has happened. Guess he just wanted me to know that he was there looking over her. I will never forget it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I love this thread.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Have never seen an apparition in my house (same house I grew up in) , but we always hear unexplained things. When my parents were still alive they used to hear someone knocking loudly on the door. Dad would get up to check and nobody ever there. (we live out away from any close neighbors). A month or so ago I was in the bathroom after I got up and heard undeniable footsteps in the hall. I thought my gf must have gotten up, but when I checked, she was still sound asleep. We've also heard whistling and observed a hall light turn on by itself recently.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have no story but I think my house is haunted ... never seen anything but hear noises and every now and then I don't see anything but I see "movement" out of the corner of my eye??? Can't explain it nothing is there but something catches my attention but never seen anything .... but love this thread keep them coming!!! I plan on busting some of these places in San Antonio!


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

One more...

One night my dad and I driving down 124 from a night of fishing on Meacom's pier and a couple miles past the intercoastal bridge 3 white images darted across the road right in front of us and it felt like we had hit a pothole in the road. My dad pulled the truck over and looked over at me and said what the HE** was that?!?! I didn't have an answer for him. We both saw the 3 distinct "figures" in front of the truck. So we turned around drove by the same area again and didn't see anything. We turned back around and started heading North again looking for something in the road that we may have hit and when we got to the spot where it happened there were 3 crosses on the side of the road. Crazy! This is where it gets really interesting....we start driving home again and we get a couple miles down the road and I could see headlights in the ditch on the wrong side of the road. We get to the car and talk to the guy and he said there was a huge gator laying in the road and he swerved to go around it, lost control and went across the other lane into the ditch. Me and my dad starting talking, did whatever that was hit our truck to make us pull over to keep us from getting in a wreck with the guy that swerved to miss the gator? We will never know but it was a weird coincidence.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

On Evergreen Rd in Baytown, it is the road that connects Hi-way 146 to Tri-City rd. going to Thompsonâ€™s Marina and the old draw bridge, that is gone now.
There were tells of a man whose car jack fell on him and killed him when he had had a flat tire back in the 1920â€™s. Back in the 50â€™s, my mother told me the story and told me to be careful if I drove down that road at night.
There were several tells of people driving at night and they thought they had a flat, but before they could get out, it seemed like someone was jacking their car up, but when the person went to the seemly flat tire, there was no flat and no one jacking up the car.
Back in the late 50â€™s and thru the mid 60â€™s, I used to go parking there. Several times I felt like someone was near my car, and one time even felt some movement from one of the rear tires as though someone was messing with my tire. Needless to say, I cranked up and left. Once I saw the shadows of a man. Now every time I go down that road even in the daylight, I am looking on both sides, and I will not drive down it in the dark, no away.

I used to go to Waco to see a god friend to visit and buy antique bottles. I always cut off one main hi-way and to over to another hi-way to cut off some time. It was raining real hard and I could barley see when all of a sudden, a white sheet character like Casper the friendly ghost came from nowhere and went thru my windshield and out my driver side door. I stopped as quick as I could and turned around and went the long way. I found out later a couple was killed in a car wreck and few miles down the road from I was driving on. Scared me to death for sure.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Me and a bud were camping several years ago and laying in our cots around the campfire watching the stars and talking. We dozed off, then we were both startled awake at the same time. I told him I had just dreamed an indian walked by our fire. He got a strange look on his face and said he had the same dream.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's my only "ghost" story. I posted this a few years back.

Here's my weird experience. I was at my beach house in Gilchrist, alone. The night Katrina made landfall in NOLA. It was kind of storming. The tides were high, and had water under the house. I was glued to the TV, watching the news. Kept on checking outside, to make sure I wasn't going to float away. Probably around midnight, I decided to drive my truck up the street. To park it close to HWY 87, where there was a small hill. So it wouldn't get water in the cab. I walked back to my house. Water was probably 2' deep at my place. I decided then to make a bug out kit. Water, life jacket, flashlight, surfboard. I really didn't think it was going to be that bad. But the water had me worried. I continued to watch TV. It was around 2 am when I heard the first scream. It was really high pitched. Sounded like it came from the street out front. I looked through the window, saw nothing. Figured it had to be some weird bird. Probably 15 mins later. I started hearing the screaming again. This time it was coming from the side of my house. In between my neighbor Chuck's house and mine. We had extra lots between us. I flipped the outside flood lights. Saw nothing but water between the houses. But the screaming wouldn't stop. I went out side on the deck. It was like a lady screaming up at me. But no one was there. I used my flash light, nothing. I decided to go downstairs and look under the house. I went down far enough to see if anyone was there, nothing. But the screaming stopped, for a minute or so. Then it started again, from between the houses. I said **** it, and went inside. The screaming went on for another 15 mins. Then it stopped. No clue what it was. I was creeped out. I didn't sleep at all that night.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Several years back I was out hunting with my BIL over in Jack County where he had a trailer parked against the backside of Barton's Chapel Cemetery. That evening we went to bed when in the middle of the night I start to hear the door to the trailer opening and closing. I didn't think much of it, thinking that my BIL was getting up to get some air or use the bathroom outside. After hearing it open/close repeatedly, I finally rolled over to see what was going on when I saw what looked to be the ghosts of several men standing inside the door of the trailer (they "glowed" a blue hue color). One of them appeared to be mad and the other two looked to be talking him down. When I opened my eyes he saw me look at him and he stormed down to our bunks and looked down at me. At that point he turned right back around and the other 2 began talking to him again. I could see outside the windows (the blinds were all open) that there were others standing around the trailer outside watching the 3 men who were in the trailer. Finally, after what felt like several minutes, I heard the door slam again and the 3 that were inside were gone. I stayed up for a while but finally went back to sleep. The following morning I asked my BIL if he heard anything from the night before (he didn't), so I told him what I had saw (he laughed and called BS). However, since then, he, along with my 2 nephews have reported feeling like they were being watched, but haven't seen the "blue men" again.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Could be trailer was parked on unmarked graves??? Cool story!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

The Ghost at mile 33 on Padre and the story in post number 95 about rebel the dog creeped me out. I would rank them the top two of this thread.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

Not real scary but true & recent.
laying in bed watching TV Saturday night, around 10 pm the wife & our Labrador come to bed so I turn the TV off & shortly fall asleep. 11:20 pm Cy (our Lab) sits up in bed and gives that low deep warning growl, I open my eyes & see lights flashing in from the wife's Sewing room across the hall, wife is awake too & Cy gives another low growl. i grab my pistol & follow the wife across the hall, Cy stays firmly planted in bed. for some reason the TV in the Sewing room had turned itself back on & the flashing light was from the TV screen. turned it off & went back to bed, wife & dog where asleep in about 5 minutes took me an hour to let the adrenaline dissipate............


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

There's some good ones in here, I probably woulda had to check my underwear on a few of these hahah


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember maybe from another thread a guy posting maybe a 3 part story about a demon that still scares me to this day. Maybe a different thread but that guy truly had some serious stuff going on. 

I think there are a few (possibly fake) videos on YouTube of an apartment complex I used to live in in San Marcos that were supposedly haunted. Not sure about those videos but there were others in the room numerous times when stuff would either fall down or almost seemed to be pushed over in our unit. Apparently our ghost wasn't a fan of golf or fishing because that stuff was always getting knocked over in a certain area of the place. Also, weird noises from inside our place when absolutely no one else was there. No up or downstairs either. All really weird. 

The theory me and my brother had was that something residual made the trip to college with us from our parents house, which is undoubtedly haunted. Lots of stories from our childhood and growing up, but there is always strange events going on at night that we pretty much have gotten numb to. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This just happened yesterday morning. I had already left for work and my girlfriend was still at the house. We have two dogs that stay in kennels inside during the day. She put my dog in his kennel and her dog was sitting by the back door where it always sits. MY girlfriend goes to the back of the house for 3 to 4 minutes, comes back in the den and her dog is in the kennel with my dog with the door shut and the pins in the holes. Explain that one. 

Her dog will sometimes look at a blank wall intently like it is watching something. I dunno.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Talk about spooky...where is page 3h:


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Animals know! I have always believed they have perception of the 4th dimension, wish I did.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Bumping this. I've enjoyed this thread and surely someone has had something happen since last November.

Things have settled down at my house over the last month or so. Yesterday, my girlfriend's dog followed me down the hall to the master bath. Prior to this, that dog refused to come down that hall. You could pick it up and put it down in the bathroom and it would immediately walk back into the living room.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a few of these. 

1) When I was young, we had a deer lease in Marquise near Jewitt. Our camp house was an old farmhouse where, supposedly, the owner died. (could have just been a story my uncle told me to give me the creeps). We kept an old porcelain plated wash pan hanging on a nail on the front porch. One night we were all in our bunks and heard this loud bang from the porch and is sounded like the wash pan fell and something scurried off the porch. When we got up and checked, the pan was still hanging and there was nothing disturbed on the porch.

2) (Second hand story - same lease) My cousin said he went up to the lease one Thursday or Friday with a friend. They were the only ones there and decided to go out for an evening hunt. My cousin said that when he walked back to the camp house, he saw lights come on in one room then go off, come on in the next room and go off there too. It seemed to go from room to room. My cousin thought someone else had shown up and they were just putting their stuff up. When he got back to the house, he was the only one there. He said he sat in his truck till his friend came back.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

One time while deer hunting on public land...about 4 miles out from the truck, I had stumbled upon a bigfoot's foot print in some mud paralleling a creek bed. It was totally out in the middle of no where. I remember looking down at it to check it out as the print appeared a couple hours old. Once I realized what it was, I quickly looked up all around at three hundred sixty degrees with my .357 ruger blkhawk coming out as fast as Dusty Bottoms in the 'Three Amigos' movie. I then hightailed it on out of there periodically looking over my shoulders. 

It probably was a cattle print but then was it? I didn't want to find out!



Darn I miss that place.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll contribute,

My wife and i bought our first house from an older lady who's mom left her the house when she passed. 

I was cooking one night and grabbed something out of the oven. I threw the oven mitt on the back of the stove and it fell behind the stove. Hoping it got caught at the top, i looked back there and saw it had fell to the bottom. Dang i thought. I'll have to pull the stove out to get it. I turned back towards the living room, cause i was watching a show on tv. Turned back around 1 minute later and the oven mitt was sitting on top of the stove. Freaky, but very nice! 

About 3 months later, my wife was looking for one of her favorite shirts that she hadn't seen in a while. She tore the house apart and finally found it folded in the dresser drawer. She doesn't ever fold shirts. She asked me if i did it and i told her no. She thought i was joking with her, but i really didn't. 

So i think we had a sweet old lady ghost helping out around the house.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> I'll contribute,
> 
> My wife and i bought our first house from an older lady who's mom left her the house when she passed.
> 
> ...


Send that ghost my way, I we got a ton of laundry stacking up and just can't seem to get ahead...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There is a restaurant off the Bandera Highway called the Grey Moss Inn. It's in a little speed trap of a town called Grey Forrest.

Anyway I had no idea that the place was supposed to be haunted but my wife and I along with 4 other people were eating there one night and one of our party was impatient about getting the wine that we ordered (they have a great wine list).

I got up to find our waitress and there was a lady wiping down a table not far behind us so I said "Ma'am, can you find our waitress please?" Everyone at our table saw her and she looked up sort of startled and just sort of vanished through a door, but she was 10 feet from the door.

When our waitress came back with the bottles of wine we mentioned it to her and she said, "Oh you saw Mary Howel!" I said I didn't know the ladies name but she sort of just vanished in front of our eyes. 

That's when she told us that Mary Howel was an original owner of the restaurant from back in 1929 or something and that she haunts the place now.

The walk across the dark parking lot was sort of weird later on lol.

But it's good food so if you want a great meal and maybe see a ghost, give it a shot. 

TH


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

When I was around 5 years old I had a very memorable vision or dream that I can still remember vividly to this day. I was in my bed and was woken up by a noise. I saw a man with a bull's head looking down at me that said to me "You will never worship him again". 

I knew he meant God and I was terrified to go to Sunday school or even mention it to my parents. I was never allowed to watch much tv back then - especially not horror movies. If it was a dream, I have no idea how I would have come up with it.

Anyways, I got over it and continued to go to church and Sunday school (forcefully for about a month afterwards). It still creeps me out when I think about it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> There is a restaurant off the Bandera Highway called the Grey Moss Inn. It's in a little speed trap of a town called Grey Forrest.
> 
> Anyway I had no idea that the place was supposed to be haunted but my wife and I along with 4 other people were eating there one night and one of our party was impatient about getting the wine that we ordered (they have a great wine list).
> 
> ...


what'd ya do? order a white w/steaks?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> There is a restaurant off the Bandera Highway called the Grey Moss Inn. It's in a little speed trap of a town called Grey Forrest.
> 
> Anyway I had no idea that the place was supposed to be haunted but my wife and I along with 4 other people were eating there one night and one of our party was impatient about getting the wine that we ordered (they have a great wine list).
> 
> ...


Peyote country?......


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

One of the guys I work with moved into a house built in the late 60's a few months ago. About a month ago he told me about an experience they had. His 5 year old son was sleeping in bed with his wife, and about 3:00 am he kept nudging her to wake up. He whispered, "Mom...there's black people in the room". She woke up and saw nothing in the dimly lit room. "They left when you woke up" he said. He told her there were 3 of them...one in the corner, one standing by the bed, and one peeking around the open doorway, and described them as dark shadows without faces. He has not seen them since that night.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> There is a restaurant off the Bandera Highway called the Grey Moss Inn. It's in a little speed trap of a town called Grey Forrest.
> 
> Anyway I had no idea that the place was supposed to be haunted but my wife and I along with 4 other people were eating there one night and one of our party was impatient about getting the wine that we ordered (they have a great wine list).
> 
> ...


I don't like far from there. Might have to go check it out


----------

